# Good Eats with Wheat



## xenabyte (Jul 16, 2004)

Here is my most asked for Recipe: (I know this is LONG, but if you've never made it before, I tried to explain things as best I could. It's MUCH easier to just watch someone do it the first time.)









*Refridgerator Pizza Dough*

This is a really versatile recipe, you can make it up in bulk, keep it refridgerated in small portions and have 'instant' dough ready to whip up a pizza using left overs! I also use this dough for calzones, bread, and home made 'hamburger buns'. The Toddler and the DH BEG me to make 'mamma pizza' so I finally just started keeping this dough made up once a week, and it was SO fast to flatten, add toppings, and bake up within 20 minutes or less! Faster than delivery, and better tasting! (Of course, you will need to plan ahead to make up the initial batch - usually I do it on Saturday or Sunday, when I have help with the kids).

In a large NON METAL bowl (or crock), mix:
2 cups whole wheat flour or white, unbleached, all purpose flour (or a mix of each)
2 cups warm water
1 teaspoon of Instant SAF yeast or one little packet (the kind that comes in three little sections)
1 teaspoon of 'Rapadura Brand' Whole Organic Sugar (or honey or regular white sugar)

Stir together with plastic or wood spoon. It will look 'soupy' soft, almost like a lumpy, thick cake batter. This is your 'starter'. Cover bowl/crock with a clean dish towel or plastic wrap (on loose) so 'gasses' can escape. Also, be careful where you sit this, if you use too small a bowl, you might end up with some on your counter top!

You can make this up in morning, leave to sit for a minimum of 4 hours or as long as until the next day! Keep it in a fairly warm place (I sit my crock in the oven overnight, with light on), but mainly just keep it away from drafts. The longer it sits, the more 'sourdough' flavor it gets. I would not recommend leaving it longer than 48 hours, or it might get TOO sour! If you run into a problem, and can't make up the dough the next day, add two more cups of flour and two more cups of water, mix, and it will keep until the following day (it just needs something to 'eat' and convert while you are away).









Ok, so the kids are sleeping and you have some time, 4-24 hours later...
SO, to your initial starter, add:

1 stick of cooled, melted butter, or 1/2 cup olive or grapeseed oil (or oil of choice) I have even forgotten to add ANY oil, and it still turned out edible!








2 teaspoons sea salt - I really recommend this (can use kosher or plain salt if necessary)
Stir with that big wooden (my favorite) or plastic spoon (no metal, it kills yeast) until the very fluffy 'spongey' mixture shrinks and looks coated.

I slowly add in a cup of flour at a time, stirring after each addition until it starts getting HARD to stir/mix. You will probably find that at or near 3 cups of additional flour, you will NOT feel like stirring this anymore! You can use either some more whole wheat flour for this OR I use unbleached white flour; there is actually a good reason to use white flour at this point, strange as that might sound. Since you just soaked the whole wheat to fully hydrate it, increase nutritional value and de-activate any potential 'irritants', you might as well add in unbleached, white flour at this point or it won't have time to 'soak' like the whole wheat did. Plus, white flour almost 'instantly' absorbs moisture and is ready to bake (It's a minor nutritional trade-off at this point).

At this point, I sprinkle about a cup of white flour on a CLEAN counter or wood cutting board. I pour the dough onto the center and lightly knead it with the board flour, adding more if necessary, to form a fairly smooth ball. I do NOT spend alot of time here, maybe 10 minutes. Then I cut the dough into 'baseball' size chunks, roll them into balls, coat in olive or grapeseed oil and put in medium size plastic baggies. Leave some room in the baggies for 'expansion', and LOOSELY tie with a twist tie, or leave 1/2 inch open if using 'zip lock' type bags. I put all that I won't use immediately into the refridgerator. You are DONE. You can use some of the dough immediately to make pizza or wait a few days!

These dough balls will keep at LEAST for a week, and I've gone into the next week with no problems, especially if you are using a low rise recipe, like pizza crust. Just take out a bag or two to 'warm' while you are mixing up sauce and preparing toppings. Preheat your oven and then sprinkle some flour on counter or a wood board, flatten the dough with finger tips, making it into a circle (thick or thin, depending on taste). Occasionally flip your flattened circle in the flour to keep it from being too sticky. Just roll it out enough to start you basic shape, you can flatten it out more once you put it on the pan or pizza peel.

There are two good ways to proceed into making pizza now:

If you are using a 'pizza peel' and a pizza stone, you can set your oven to 500 degrees F and it will bake in about 8-11 minutes! Make sure your pizza stone is in the oven while heating, so it's HOT! This is my favorite way to do pizza.

Sprinkle some white flour on a pizza peel (flat wooden spatula looking thing, about the size of a small to medium pizza). Put the flattened dough circle on center of peel and flatten out some more, almost to edges of peel.
Make sure you don't make a bigger circle than your stone is. Add a few tablespoons sauce (tomato sauce with some garlic salt, basil or oregano is fine pizza sauce), toppings (ALWAYS use pre-cooked meats) I use left over chicken, beef, or pepperonis, shredded cheese of choice (chedder makes a different, but delicious topping).
Shake the peel a little bit back and forth, while holding horizontally, to make sure the pizza isn't sticking. You want to be able to slowly 'slide' it off onto the hot stone while it's still in the oven. You can lift up an edge of the dough and sprinkle a bit more flour if you find it's sticking at all.
Then open oven, and hold the peel over the stone, with front edge of the peel touching the stone; make sure you start 'sliding' the pizza off near the BACK of the stone, so you have room for your pizza! Start making tiny back and forth 'sliding motions' with the peel, and the pizza should slide off onto the stone pretty easily. Move the peel slowly towards you, the whole time making these 'back and forth', kinda jerky motions. With practice, you can slide a 'raw' pizza off onto a stone in about 30 seconds. It's worth learning how to do this! The pizza will puff and start browning FAST with this method. Peek at around 8 minutes, and keep a close eye on it for next few minutes. I find anywhere between 8-11 minutes is just right, depending on how heavily I topped the pizza.
You can slide the peel under the baked pizza very easily and remove it. Let cool a minute, then cut with a round 'pizza roller' cutter.

If you are using a regular 'cookie sheet' to make your pizza on, preheat oven to 400 degrees F, and it will take about 15-20 minutes to bake your pizza.

Again, take flattened pizza circle, and sprinkle some flour on a 'cookie sheet'. Press dough out until it's as thin or think as you like. I then add sauce, toppings, and shredded cheese. Place in preheated oven and start watching it closely at about 15 minutes. Depending on how thick or thin you made your crust, it might take up to 20 minutes. Remove when golden brown. The dough might be 'softer' and not as 'pizzaria' crisp with this method, but it's still great tasting. Let cool for a minute or two and cut into slices.

Sorry this was so long, but enjoy. Once you have dough made up, it REALLY is easy to have it on hand for many uses.

Heather (Xenabyte)

Here is a picture link that should show you what some of the stages are for the dough in general:

http://weblife.earthlink.net/photo/P...hcyiy::LO:a6g3

SaH Momma to Alexander (1/2202), David (2/29/04 LEAP DAY) and happy wife to Trent


----------



## LavenderMae (Sep 20, 2002)

Thanks!


----------



## xenabyte (Jul 16, 2004)

All you need is a blender, to make these 'fresh ground' whole wheat treats!

*Blender Whole Wheat Pancakes*

1 cup Whole Wheat Berries (kernals/grain...same thing)
1 1/4 cup water

Put in Blender on high speed and mix for about 2 1/2 to 3 minutes. Stop Blender and add:

1 egg
1-2 Tablespoons Honey or Rapadura sugar (can use white if you only have that)
1/4 teaspoon sea salt
2 Tablespoons favorite cooking oil or softened butter
1/4 cup milk
1/8 teaspoon ground cinnamon (optional)

Blend for about 20 more seconds, stop and add:

1 Tablespoon Fresh Baking Powder

Pulse blender to just mix it in. Let mixture stand about 1 minute.

Have a cast iron skillet lightly greased and heated to medium low, or use favorite pan or griddle. Cook these pancakes on a slightly lower setting than you would a 'white flour' pancake. Pour out about 1/4 cup batter, let cook until you see bubble appearing, flip, and cook for about 1 minute more. It may take a few times to get it just perfect, but they are really good! Toddler loves them plain. But good with maple syrup or a little powdered sugar.

If you are really ambitious, try the following 'hearty' sauce topping:

*Caramal Pecan Sauce*

1 cup unsalted butter
2 1/2 cups brown sugar
1/4 teaspoon sea salt
1/4 cup light corn syrup
1 cup heavy cream
1 1/2 cup chopped, lightly toasted pecans

Melt butter in a saucepan over lowest heat setting. Add in brown sugar, salt and syrup. Cook about 5-10 minutes. Stir in cream and continue heating for about 5 minutes. (Cook really slow, so it doesn't burn or get excessively sugary). Stir in pecans. You can make sauce ahead and refridgerate/freeze. Just warm before serving. If you need it a bit thinner, just add a bit more cream or half and half.

Enjoy!

Heather (Xenabyte)


----------



## xenabyte (Jul 16, 2004)

You can make these with whole wheat or white, all purpose unbleached flour. If you can't get really freshly ground whole wheat flour, you might as well use all purpose white flour, IMHO. They are tasty either way, and sometimes I mix up a little of both flours.

*Whole Wheat Tortillas*

4 cups whole wheat flour (or all purpose white flour or a mix of both)
1 Tablespoon Baking powder
1 teaspoon sea salt
1/3 cup oil/lard/shortening (I have used olive oil and grapeseed oil with success, personal favorite is coconut oil in solid form)
About 2 cups warm water
About 1/2 cup unbleached, all purpose flour to 'roll' out tortillas

Mix together all the dry ingredients. If 'solid' shortening is used, 'cut' it into dry ingredients (I plop it in center of flour, scoop flour over it, and 'pinch' it into little pieces, continually making sure it gets more flour to cover any exposed shortening.) Once the flour and shortening particles are about the size of rough cornmeal, I turn on warm water at sink, and just add a bit at a time, continually 'squishing the mixture' with CLEAN hands, until it's all moistened and like a wet 'clay'. You can measure out two cups of warm water and pour it in slowly, mixing (still suggest clean hands to do the job, much faster and easier). If you decided to use oil, add the oil to the water to pour into flour. I say two cups of water, but it might be a bit more or less, depending on how much the flour absorbs that day. It'll be a very soft dough. Let it rest 5 minutes, with a damp cloth over the top of the bowl. (This forms the gluten).

Preheat a cast iron skillet or fry pan on medium heat. Do not grease skillet. On a wooden board or counter, sprinkle a bit of the all purpose, white flour. Scoop out enough dough (approx. the size of a golf ball) and put on the flour. Gently roll it in the flour to cover it (makes it easier to handle). Slowly start patting it out into a circle. You might need to sprinkle more flour if dough is too wet....but since you can do this easily, I'd err on the side of too much water when mixing up dough, rather than having a too dry dough.

I usually make mine 'large tostada' or 'soft taco' size (~ 6 to 7 inches in diameter). Bake this on the hot griddle/fry pan for about 1-2 minutes (the underside gets little brown spots. Flip and cook until other side has little brown spots.

Here is the secret: They will appear kinda dry at this point. Stack them on a plate, wrapped in a CLEAN dish towel (Or one of those clean, unused birdseye cloth diapers I KNOW you have around...) By the time you finish the entire stack, they will have self steamed and OMG are they pliable and super yummy!

While one is cooking, you have enough time to roll out a second one, ready for putting on the griddle after the first one is done. With practice, you can make up a good amount of tortillas in a fairly short amount of time.

Wrap any left over tortillas in a plastic bag and you can keep on counter for an additional day or so, or refridgerate and lightly toast or reheat on a warm burner or skillet whenever you need them.

Top with refried beans and or spicy ground beef, lettuce, tomato or salsa, shredded cheese, sour cream and you have a great 'open face' style (tostada style) dinner. You can roll them, but they are usually thicker and it's kinda tricky to do. I bend them in half to make 'soft taco' style sandwiches too.

Heather (Xenabyte)


----------



## VikingKvinna (Dec 31, 2003)

Thanks, Heather! I've always wanted to try making my own homemade tortillas, but I've been intimidated. Your directions are great and I've just copied them into a Word file to save so I can try the tortillas sometime soon! Thanks so much!

~Nick


----------



## xenabyte (Jul 16, 2004)

Here is a 'Soaked Flour' Pancake recipe...a bit more work, but supposedly nutritionally superior to unsoaked grain/flour recipes:

*Soaked Flour Pancakes*

2 cups fresh ground whole wheat, spelt or kamutt flour (or bought and kept in refridgerator to keep it fresh as possible)
2 cups yogurt, buttermilk or kefir, undiluted
2 eggs, lightly beaten
1 teaspoon sea salt
2 tablespoons melted butter

Soak your flour in the sour milk product of choice for a minimum of 12 hours, up to 24 hours, in a warm place (I put in glass bowl, cover lightly with a clean cloth (white unused 'flat' cloth diaper works great) and leave in the oven with the oven light on...it's amazingly warm with just the light on!)

[If you have a SEVERE Milk allergy, you can substitute 2 cups filtered water, plus 2 tablespoons whey, lemon juice or vinegar for the sour milk product]

Stir in other ingredients and thin to desired consistancy with more filtered water. Cook on a hot, lightly oiled or greased cast iron skillet or griddle. They cook a bit slower than regular white flour pancakes or even unsoaked whole grain products. So try turning the heat down a bit and cook for a bit longer than you think is 'normal' for making a pancake. The texure is a bit chewier and has a pleasant 'sour' taste. Goes good with stewed apples, maple syrup or just butter.

Instructions for making your own Whey follows in another post.

Heather (Xenabyte)


----------



## xenabyte (Jul 16, 2004)

Whey is a starter 'culture' for lacto-fermented vegetables, fruits, for soaking grains/flour, and as a starter for some beverage making. You will get a home made cream cheese as a by product, which is nutritionally superior to the store bought stuff (which is formed by putting milk under high pressure).

*Whey and Cream Cheese*

Makes 5 cups whey and 2 cups cream cheese

2 quarts whole, active culture, plain yogurt (or KEFIR) with as little additives as possible (organic brand is best)
strainer and bowl to catch liquid drips
cheesecloth or clean white cloth 'kitchen towel'.
Glass container for cream cheese
Glass container (quart mason jar) for whey

Line a strainer with two or three layers of cheese cloth or the white kitchen to towel. Put over a bowl large enough to catch all drips. Pour in the yogurt. I loosely flip the overhang of cheesecloth or towel on top of yogurt, and once it has dripped for about an hour (just leave at room temp), I then add a small saucer or flat lid and set a can of something on it. This applys even pressure and helps get ALL the whey out. In a few more hours, you should notice no more drips. I pour the whey into a glass mason jar. Label it: WHEY and date it about 6 months later for an expiration date. I put the cream cheese mass in a covered glass bowl, add a pinch of sea salt, stir, and label it: Cream Cheese with an expiration date one month from the day you make it. Refridgerate the cream cheese and whey.

Whey is full of minerals. Supposedly one tablespoon of whey in a little glass of water helps with digestion. It's supposed to help keep muscles 'young', joints more mobile and your ligaments elastic. Taking 1 tablespoon three times a day is supposed to feed the stomach glands and restore optimum function.

Enjoy

Heather (Xenabyte)


----------



## goatlady (Apr 25, 2004)

Thanks for posting those. How fine does the flour come out if you grind it in the blender?


----------



## xenabyte (Jul 16, 2004)

I have ground whole wheat berries in the blender, but I ALWAYS had liquid in it, (whatever the recipe called for) to protect the blender. I think 'dry' grinding would only give you part fine flour and part 'chunks'. The kernals are kinda hard on it, so that's why I use liquid (which also makes it into a fine soupy mixture, with no 'chunks'). I hope that answers your question.

If you can't get access to a regular grinder for making flour for everyday use, just buy it pre-ground (it's a compromise). Just make sure to buy it in small, tightly sealed bags, and refridgerate it immediately, or try to buy it in the refridgerated section of your local 'health food' store.

If your budget can't allow for an electric grinder, there are some pretty reasonable 'hand crank' grinders on the market. I actually set it up for the toddler to 'crank' his own oatmeal or to help make 'flour' for our pizza night; he LOVES helping! He pretends he's making breakfast for me (Of course he's just got just a tiny amount in the grinder) and I use the electric to make it in 'bulk'.

Heather (Xenabyte)


----------



## lao80 (Feb 24, 2004)

Can you post that bread recipe you mentioned.


----------



## xenabyte (Jul 16, 2004)

I'll be posting several more recipes first thing in morning. Spent all day at MIL's house and got home kinda late. TTYL

/hugs
Heather (xenabyte)


----------



## xenabyte (Jul 16, 2004)

Some background on what 'Ezekiel Bread' is based on:
It's a bread recipe based on the verse, Ezekiel 4:9 from the Bible.

NIV Bible, Ezekiel 4:9 "Take wheat and barley, beans and lentils, millet and *spelt; put them in a storage jar and use them to make bread for yourself."

*There are several translations of the Bible, and the only 'questionable' word being, 'fitches' and trying to figure out what grain was represented by it. Fitches (Hebrew word Ketsah) as mentioned in Isa. 28:25,27 does refer to Nigella sativa or 'black cummin'. But in Ezekiel 4:9, the word Fitches (Hebrew word used, Kussemeth) DOES mean spelt. (Though I have added cumin to this bread and it's tasty)

So it seems really pointless to argue what true 'Ezekiel Bread' is composed of (though you know how some folks like to argue about the little details), the point being, take a mixture of grains and legumes and make bread. Because the complimentary proteins and amino acids and such, will form a really nice complete protein (and some carbohydrates) that will sustain you for a year long fast, as in the case of Ezekiel.
















One other thing, when I say a 'crock' I am refering to one of those things your grandma, or great-grandma probalby had. (Flea markets and yard sales are great sources to find one) It's a 'pickeling crock, not the plug in, leave food to cook all day things! The one I have was grandma's and has a number '3' on it, and is from Western Stoneware, Inc. I also have my mom's old crock, but it's much smaller and I use it to ferment smaller batches of stuff. You could use a large stoneware or glass bowl, but beware of 'spillage' if you soak it overnight!

Many of the versions you will find online make a 'cakey' type bread. It's good, but I find it goes 'stale' faster. Remember AVOID ADDING SOY FLOUR, if you create you own combination! I would also suggest using my 'soaked or sourdough' version to increase nutritional value, and for neutralizing phytic acids, unless you are using pre-sprouted, dried and ground flours!

*Heather's Soaked or 'Soured' Ezekiel Bread*

The following list you can play with to suit your tastes. Keep the Wheat/Spelt fairly high, so you still get a 'bread' like result

*2 cups Whole Wheat
1 cup Spelt or Rye
1/2 cup Pearled Barley
1/4 cup Lentils green or red or yellow or some of all three (I use green, cause that's what I have at the moment)
1/4 cup Millet
2-3 Tablespoons Pinto Beans
2-3 Tablespoons Great Northern (white navy) Beans
2-3 Tablespoons Red Kidney Beans*

The above forms your basic (grain, lentil, bean mix)...however I add when I have it **optional add ins**:

*2-3 Tablespoons hulled, raw sunflower seeds
1-2 Tablespoons flax seeds
1-2 Tablespoons Black Beans (cause I just LOVE them)
1/2 Teaspoon cumin or other spices that you like*

Ok, most recipes say grind all the above into a fine flour. This is great if you have a grinder, but if you are grinder challenged....try doing this (it's slower, but will work!):

First, RINSE off all your beans and lentils and make sure there are no little bits of rock or dirt in with them (this is what actually got me thinking about how to grind them after they got wet. I was wondering how I was gonna grind WET beans and lentils in my grinder! I didn't feel like taking more time by putting them on a baking sheet and putting in the oven on low, but this is another way to dry them.)

For however much beans and lentils you have, put equal amount of filtered water in blender with them. Start off on low, then turn to high. Let it run for about a minute or two until it seems like a uniform 'soup'.

Some say you can grind pearled barley and millet in blender with no water to make a 'flour' but go ahead and do it with the water (it will eventually need water for your 'starter') AND it is easier on your blender! Do as above with all ingredients, including the wheat berries and spelt. I do the wheat in a batch and the spelt in a batch.

Eventually you will have a 'crock' with either fresh ground flour or your 'blender' mix. If you used equal parts of water, you are ready for next step, if not, just add in the amount of water to equal your fresh ground flour mixture.

***NOTE*** The measurements really are flexible here. I usually just measure out how much dry grain/bean/lentils I want, grind it, then add equal amounts of water (cup wise) for the 'starter soak'.

Now I would add about *2-3 teaspoons dry SAF instant yeast per 4 cups of dry ingredients*

About *2-3 teaspoons of sea salt* (this just happens to be where the taste is agreeable, you can adjust it). Adding it now helps the various grains to ferment and do their thing...

I mix with wooden spoon, with everything in my 'crock'. I cover the crock with clean kitchen towel and let it sit 12-24 hours. (I put the crock in oven with the light on to maintain just about the perfect temp). You can leave at room temperature though.

When ready to make bread, I add anywhere from:

*1/4 to 1/2 cup olive oil*

I start sprinkling in dry 'all purpose, unbleached flour' until it is firm enough to pour out for kneeding.

**Here is a 'cheat'**

Instead of pouring out what is a HUGE lump of dough to break your back kneeding it, I do the following. I sprinkle my SUPER CLEAN counter top with unbleached all purpose flour. I scoop my hand into the crock and pull out a VERY good sized chunk of dough (about softball size). I proceed to kneed THIS small amount of dough.

***Good time to add in raisens or such if you like them***

I also set out a small bowl with some olive oil. After kneeding the dough smooth, I dip and roll to cover with olive oil in the little bowl. I then put dough in a baggie and set to the side or put it straight into a 'bread pan'. I proceed until all my crock dough is formed into these handy little baggies of dough, or into all my bread pans. I also do 'free form' shapes and make 'peasant loaves'.

Let the dough in the bread pans rise in a warm place, covered with a clean kitchen towel until about double in bulk. Make sure when you put the dough in the pan, it's less than half the pan size (easy way to use a variety of pans). Refriderate any 'baggie dough balls' for later use. Keeps up to a week or so.

Preheat oven to 400 degrees F. Bake each loaf for 30-40 minutes (if using traditional 'bread pan'. I usually bake 30 minutes when I just have dough sitting on a 'baking sheet' and it's 'peasant' style 'round shape'. You might need to bake longer or shorter. I am at 7000+ feet elevation and I've NEVER had a batch not rise well!

This bread is lighter than many 'whole grain' recipes. It keeps well if you let it completely cool, then wrap tightly in plastic wrap or even tin foil. I freeze some, refridgerate a loaf for 'quick' reheating, and keep a loaf or two on counter that same day for 'quick' eating. This is the bread my toddler (2.5 years old) ate an entire loaf of, with some honey and butter!

Hope you enjoy this recipe. It only took me 3 hours to write it (between toddler and baby 'melt downs'

/hugs and good eats

Heather (xenabyte)

EDITED NOTE ON FREEZING: Yes, it freezes WONDERFULLY! Just wrap tightly in plastic (I buy bulk freezer bags in the 'canning' section). I bag loaf, insert a straw, 'suck out air', then quickly spin bag to seal it. Then I double bag it, and spin and tie off with twisty. Just leave on counter top to let it come to room temp. It will be amazingly still moist and yummy. You can toast it lightly after slicing it, and it is almost like fresh from oven!


----------



## LavenderMae (Sep 20, 2002)

Heather, thank you thank you!!!








I have saved all the recipes/instructions you have given on my computer. When you have some more spare time (hahaha what's that) can you post a soaked flour cookie recipe (any kind really but we love choc. chip).

I was going to ask if the bread froze well I'm glad it does. When we buy Ezekiel from the store it's frozen.

P.S. my son got his first tooth at 4months, second tooth quickly followed. He teethed on me some, ouch.


----------



## mosschops (Nov 21, 2003)

Oh, you just made my life soooo much easier... thank you soooo much!

Steph







)


----------



## xenabyte (Jul 16, 2004)

Sheacoby!

Ok, this is so WIERD, I was JUST thinking about posting my super top secret (or so I tell my friends and hubby), toddler approved, begged for by friends, chocolate chip cookie recipe! (Toddler is actually begging for them, we ran out of them a few days ago). My hubby thinks I should sell this recipe, but I love sharing, and hey, it's somewhat healthy and MUCH healthier than most ANYTHING you get at a store!

It's not 'soaked' but since you are eating only one or two at a time (ok, who am I trying to kid), I figure it was nutritionally ok to just use the fresh ground whole wheat flour. Rice and millet have low phytic acid content, but I've not tried using that for my 'wheat' flour as a substitution (I dreaded wasting a bag of chocolate chips trying).

I will think about converting it to a 'soaked' recipe. That might take some work, as most cookie recipes don't have lots of water in them, and it could make a gooey mess. MMMmmmm....you got me thinking again!

Here is my 'Sin Cookie' (as my friends call them) Chocolate Chip Cookie Recipe, as it currently stands. Not totally organic (Cause of the chips, but you can buy organic chocolate if you search around. I do when I have the money and energy to go looking for it!)

*SIN COOKIES* - Recipe by Heather Timmons 7/20/2004

2 1/2 cups fresh ground Organic whole wheat flour* (I grind on finest setting of grinder and then I even 'sift' it through a sieve, to make sure it has no 'lumps' or course bits.)
1 1/2 cups Organic Whole Sugar (Rapadura) (It's LOADED with vitamins and minerals that are removed in standard white sugar)
3 tsp vanilla extract
1 cup (2 sticks) Organic butter**
1 teaspoon sea salt (again, loaded with nutrients not in regular salt)
1 teaspoon Baking Soda
2 large eggs (free range if possible)
2 cups (12 oz bag) Mini 'semi sweet' Chocolate Chips, Organic if you can get them!

Preheat oven to 375 degrees F

Soften butter, add Rapadura sugar and mix with spoon until it's incorporated as best as you can get it (it won't be smooth like with white sugar). I then vanilla extract, salt and stir gently at first, to let it soak in. I keep 'beating' it with my mixing spoon until it gets smooth (the extract breaks down the sugar and it mixes better at this point.)

Then add eggs and keep mixing until it's smooth again. Add in baking soda and slowly add in flour a 1/2 cup full at a time. Mix until incorporated and after each flour addition. I then add in the chocolate chips and stir to coat them (some stick out and 'volunteer' for quality control taste testing..hehe).

Drop by heaping teaspoon full sized bits on an ungreased cookie sheet (bake pan), leaving an inch or so in between each cookie. Bake at 375 for 10 minutes. (slightly less if you want a really chewy cookie and slightly longer for 'crisp' cookies. I try to get these off the pan asap, onto a cooling rack. They will be very soft, but set up almost 'perfectly' in a few minutes.

I layer a large tupperware container with some paper towels. I lay a flat layer of cookies, once cooled. Then another layer of papertowels, and then another layer of cookies and repeat until all are stacked this way. I close the container and unless the kid finds it, they will last over a week (at room temp) and still be soft and yummy!

*If you don't want to use whole wheat flour, try mixing half and half with unbleached all purpose flour. You can make them with 100% unbleached flour, but they are more nutritious with some whole wheat in them. In the case of potentially rancid whole wheat, I would just assume use white than risk it.

**If you absolutely refuse to use butter, use Virgin Coconut Oil, as it's solid like a 'shortening', without all the nasty trans fats! Plus it gives the cookies an interesting flavor!

Enjoy, and try not to eat too many, but if you do, know they are better than the crap they sell in the stores! I find if I have a 'batch' made and on hand, I will snack on one every now and then, and not be tempted to eat less healthy stuff.

If these don't turn out absolutely perfect, let me know, the recipe might need some 'tweeking' for your altitude and or depending upon what flour you use.

Heather (Xenabyte)


----------



## LavenderMae (Sep 20, 2002)

Heather, that recipe is similiar to my choc.chip cookie recipe (yours is healthier). I use store bought whole wheat pastry flour and some unbleached white flour. Organic sugar/plus some blk. strap molasses and no eggs. Everything else is the same as your recipe. Everyone who has had mine say they are the BEST!
If you ever try them w/ soaked flour let me know how they turn out!


----------



## TigerTail (Dec 22, 2002)

yeah, i use wh wt pastry flour (and palm, not coconut, when i am avoiding butter; coconut oil is liquid in my climate.) sometimes i use oat flour in them & then they are like that so-called $200 or whatever urban legend cookie. (is that archived here? how far do they go back? i don't *think* it was pre-crash... well dang it, maybe it was. tain't there. ah well. they lost my best choc chip cookie in the world recipe *sniff* that's ok.) but otherwise darned similar (ps mrs field's says one of her secrets is a T of vanilla per batch! it's good that way!)

thank you for such a slew of good recipes! i can't wait to try the wh wheat tortillas... i have to say tho', i have gone from making tortillas about once every 6 months to twice a week since i got my tortilla press; it's rival, i think, & about 12 bucks at big lots. i was going to get a traditional press but this is so EASY (and beyond comparing trying to shape by hand- work with masa much? *shudder*) i love my cast iron pan, but for tortillas, i'm glad i have this thing!

i want a grinder! i burned out my processor trying to make ezekial bread!

suse


----------



## xenabyte (Jul 16, 2004)

OK...did some thinking and some research really quick and then though, gee, why don't the grocery stores sell us flour like this







: It's a bit time consuming to get your 'batch' made, but once you have it, it WOULD make 'quick breads and such' much faster!

*QUICK COOK, SPROUTED/SOAKED FLOUR*

Need:

Several quart sized, wide mouth mason jars and the metal ring lids.

Cut squares or circles big enough to fit over top of mason jars, with overhang, out of a VERY CLEAN old pair of nylon stockings (It's not like I wear those things anymore anyway). Or some kinda of mesh like material to allow for air flow, but that you can drain water through, and NOT lose your sprouts down the drain! "Window screen material from the local hardware store has been suggested too, it does get rained on and doesn't rust."

Grain or seeds of choice (whole wheat berries, in this case)

Fill mason jar 1/4 to 1/3 full with grain or seeds of choice. Fill to top with filtered water. Put 'screen' material of choice on top, seal with the metal ring of the lid, so it holds screening material tightly. Soak overnight _without_ draining.

Next morning, drain jar (with lid on) and rinse the seeds/grain well.
Invert jar at an angle so water continues to drain out and air can circulate. (Perhaps line a cookie sheet with a towel, roll up a towel along one 'long' side, lay jars on rolled towel to keep jar proped up to drain. This entire assembly then can be moved into a dark cupboard or left on counter-top.)

Rinse several times a day, at least twice. In a few days, 3-4 for Wheat, Rye or Barley, depending upon grain or seed, you should see small sprouts (don't let get bigger than 1/4 inch). At this point, rinse well, replace lid with solid insert, and refridgerate for use.

OR To continue on our 'quick use' sprouted flour quest...

Drain your sprouted wheat well. Spread on a cookie sheet and set in oven overnight with light on, keep temp under 150 degrees F. Perhaps line a dehydrator with sprouts and do the same thing? You want them to dry out very good, not 'cook' per say. Once you are sure they are very dry (perhaps nibble one). Put in grinder, blender or processor and process into a fine 'flour.'
(I have not done this yet, it's all theory at this point. I've never tried to grind 'dried' sprouts in my Grain Master Grinder.) I think I'd risk a whirl in the blender or food processor first...

Store your freshly made, sprouted/soaked flour in a tightly closed container in the refridgerator or freeze it for long term use. Now you have 'FAST FOOD' healthy flour ready to go!! MMM, maybe a new WaHM business opportunity? Make it, chill it, ship it overnight in cold pack containers? (You heard it here first







)

Ok, with the other organic ingredients available, you now have access to making really healthy cookies, cakes and such!!










[I keep driving by a little 'cottage' looking house that was converted into a bakery that is for SALE and it makes me wonder if folks would buy ready made food like this...don't think I could afford to buy a place like that though!]

TTYL...have some more thinking and experimenting to do!

Heather (Xenabyte)









Sheacoby, does this satisfy your need for soaked cookie recipe? Kinda a PITA to do it all, but think in bulk, and make ahead the hard parts! At least you could alter ANY cookie recipe using a whole grain flour now.


----------



## LavenderMae (Sep 20, 2002)

Heather, yeah that does it! Thank you again. Doing grains like this is a long ( hopefully not too long) term goal of mine. You have helped me a lot!!









~Heather


----------



## xenabyte (Jul 16, 2004)

Ack Suseyblue, did you burn out your processor making the recipe for Ezekiel bread I posted!?

We had a thought, (on another thread) if you wanted to make it without a grinder (and now without a food processor, it would seem







so sorry to hear that!).

Soak all grains and beans overnight, cook on low till all is soft, then 'mush it up' (maybe use a cheapy stick blender or a normal blender), then return to a large crock or bowl, add your sea salt and yeast and let 'sour soak' overnight. Then add oil and more flour next day, shape loaves and make your bread. Just another thought and another way to try to get around the lack of having a grain grinder









Heather (Xenabyte)


----------



## xenabyte (Jul 16, 2004)

Here is a soaked oatmeal recipe. Hehe, Don't grind oat groats in a grinder and try this, I made the strangest MUSH with it by soaking over-ground oats!

Soaked Oatmeal

1 cup oats, rolled or cracked
1 cup warm filtered water and 2 tablespoons whey or 2 tablespoons yogurt
1/2 teas sea salt (to taste)
1 cup filtered water

Soak oats overnight with 1 cup warm water and either whey or yogurt. Leave in a warm place, covered. (Again, suggest oven with light on). Make sure they soak at least 8 hours and as long as 24 (leaves you with a nice big window of 'use' opportunity).

When ready to cook and eat, bring 1 cup water and sea salt to boil. Add your soaked oats, turn heat to LOW, and cover and simmer for a few minutes. (This is a good time to add raisens or dates, etc. ) Remove from heat and let stand a few minutes. Add butter, cream, Rapadura (honey etc) or even some organic apple sauce. My toddler loves a dollop of fresh vanilla, whole milk yogurt!









Enjoy!

Heather (Xenabyte)


----------



## goatlady (Apr 25, 2004)

Do you make your own pizza sauce, too? We haven't found a recipe that both DH and I like.


----------



## TigerTail (Dec 22, 2002)

naw, naw, i was experimenting awhile ago (see the old 'nt' thread) before your 'zeke bread thread- mea culpa, not yours









i forgot to mention- at beer & ale supply houses, you can buy malted (sprouted, is all 'malted' means, and kiln dried i think) barley & sometimes wheat berries, & at my international mkt (in the korean aisle) they had *ground* malted barley. it's not a solution, but may be of some value for experimenting or when you are in a hurry.

suse


----------



## lao80 (Feb 24, 2004)

Awesome, thank you. I buy this bread constantly. It's my favorite.

Am I understanding correctly that you DON'T have to soak the flour over night? I know it's better for you, but I'm impatient about trying a batch out.


----------



## lao80 (Feb 24, 2004)

Uhhh, would I do this in the dry or wet vitamix container?


----------



## xenabyte (Jul 16, 2004)

If you are grinding dry ingredients, use dry container (though I've never used a 'dry' vitamix container to grind anything).
If grinding wet stuff, use regular blender or the 'wet' container. Do in small batches and make sure you have enough liquid to 'cushion' your blades and protect them!
This is an option to using a real grain grinder.

If you want, try the Ezekiel bread recipe without soaking. It's better to at least 'sourdough' soak it for a few hours, if you can. But I first made it without soaking, just to taste it. It was ok. I like it better soaked overnight, though.

If you make up a batch of 'Sprouted/Dried/Ground wheat/spelt grain' THEN you would not need to presoak flour for making whatever recipe you wanted to use that called for 'whole wheat flour'. It will just take a few days to make up a batch of that kind of flour. It's kinda a short cut for making your breads and such faster, but you still need the initial investment of time to get this made to freeze or refridgerate!

(Doing that (sprout/dry/grind/sell it) on a large scale is what I meant by a potential 'WHAM' business and hearing it here (this website) first, hehe...I was half tired and being screamed at by a toddler having a melt down, so kinda didn't make it clear. Sorry







I figure this has been done THOUSANDS of times already, somewhere in time!)

Did I miss any questions? OH the Pizza Sauce:

I usually just open a can of tomato paste and 'spice' it up when I'm in a hurry. I dilute it with a bit of water and add, garlic (powder, fresh if I have it, or garlic salt). I add sea salt, some oregano and leave out fennel, as it gives it a sweet taste I don't like. I usually add in some fine red pepper flakes or something on the hot side. The tomato pastes come in flavored varieties now too, so you might like one of those as is. A fresh pesto sauce is good on it, but I never seem to have pine nuts around to make it, or large quantities of basil. I am growing some to see if I like it fresh on pizza









Back when I had the time/money/ and no kids, I used to make up a 'long cook' batch of sauce to freeze. I have the recipe somewhere. I will look for it. I also created a white pizza sauce to do with artichokes and chicken that rocks! But I need to find my note card on that one.

Hope that answers the questions. Gonna go make dinner and check on the 'experiments'









TTYL

Heather (Xenabyte)

P.S. Suse, like the idea of some malted barley and or wheat to experiment with! You think it's from organic grain source? Still worth trying







Thanks for the new idea


----------



## lao80 (Feb 24, 2004)

I guess I'll have to experiment. It seems like the dry container would be better to grind the grains for the bread, but I don't know what would happen with the liquid in there. I'm not sure grain w/ water counts as something wet to blend.


----------



## xenabyte (Jul 16, 2004)

Lidsey,

I assume you have a vitamix blender and have both the dry and wet containers? Do you still have the instruction booklet?

I personally don't have a 'dry blend' container, so I've not done it before. I would think that if that's what they made it for, you could do small batches of the grains, beans and lentils and make up all your 'flour's', then just add equal amounts of water with this flour to your overnight 'soaking' container.

I DO KNOW, that you can grind each of these grains, beans and lentils with an equal amount of water (ie, one cup wheat berries, one cup water) in the normal wet container of your blender. I've been doing it for some time now, with NO problems.

If you would like, I can look up one of the 'no soak' Ezekiel bread recipes that I do have a copy of, but there are LOTS of those type recipes on the net already. I don't mind though







You will still have to find a way and method you like to grind your flours, though!

Grinding your grains and beans in a 'special flour mill' is always going to be the number one and best option, IMHO. I only suggested using your blender because one day I was curious and tried some doing some wet beans in it, after I'd rinsed them off.









If you are worried, you could buy pre-ground flour and used canned beans. Yet another option if you are worried about breaking you blender. I know those vitamix's aren EXPENSIVE!

I will look up an online manual for one, and see what they suggest about the 'dry' container and grinding grains. I seem to remember a demo where they did grind dry grains with no problem.

Good luck in your experiments.....muhahhahah

Heather (Xenabyte)


----------



## lao80 (Feb 24, 2004)

Thanks for offering to look it up. I just ground the grain in the dry container with no water. There were no problems. That's what it's made for. The book says just don't let it run more than 2 min at a time.

It was so late by the time I got the ingredients that I don't want to bake tonight anyway. So, my stuff is soaking for tomorrow. I found a no soak recipe online that looks good if I want to try something else another time. It is pretty much the same recipe as yours except it has some honey in it.

I'm really not to worried about the vitamix. They'll replace anything. I just wanted to do whatever would grind the best. From what I can tell, what I just ground looked almost like the preground stuff I buy in the store.

I think I'll be asking for a grain mill for x-mas. What kind do you have?

I love this kind of bread and buy it all the time. I bought enough ingredients for 2 batches of the recipe you posted and it cost the same as when I buy one loaf of bread! I can't wait for tomorrow.







Thanks again. I'll post how it turns out.


----------



## xenabyte (Jul 16, 2004)

Hey Lidsey,

Just hope you read this before you start whipping up your loaves of bread...hehe...

I might need to go edit and clarify that recipe a bit at the bottom.

There will be sufficient dough to make at least 3 loaves maybe 4 PER BATCH, depending upon what loaf pans you use, or if you do it 'free form'. I easily got 3 loaves with the no soak, online versions out there. You definitely will have enough loaves to freeze or refridgerate some for having it 'on hand'.

Since most of the online, no soak, 'cakelike' versions easily make 3 'standard bread loaf pans', I wanted to keep the basic recipe close to the other versions, for comparison reasons (I actually have played with various 'add ins'). It really will take on a different 'texture' and flavor, compared to the no soak, 'cakelike' versions AND by soaking, and then adding in additional flour to make it into a 'traditional' kneeded bread, heck, you might be able to get 4-5 or even 6 loaves!! The soaked, raised version puffs more, so make sure you don't over fill your pans!!

I'm glad your dry container worked! I have a Grain Master. I love it, but it doesn't do 'flaked or rolled' grains







:

So I usually have to use my little, 'emergency' hand grinder, and set it to a 'loose' setting. There are grain grinders that have special attachements so you could flake your own oatmeal (or a variety of grains) from 'oat groats' and it would be super fresh and yummy! I will see if I can find the link to the one I was drooling over, however the DH will tan my hide if I say I want one, since the Grain Master cost a pretty penny, at least back in 1999 it did!

Cheers, and good experimenting!

Heather (Xenabyte)


----------



## xenabyte (Jul 16, 2004)

I'm going to be on Yahoo IM today, as xenabyte, if you have questions.

Heather


----------



## TigerTail (Dec 22, 2002)

it's not *labelled* organic, but it may be like what my dd found out about produce from bulgaria; it's ALL organic, no one can afford those western chemicals (when you see bulgarian jam at big lots, snatch it up! besides, the italian/eastern euro ones are usually lower sugar, corn syrup free.) anyone know if they spray barley in korea? (considering how much barley tea they feed to babies, i hope not!)

you CAN find organic brewing grains, but it's something you've got to look around for, they don't just sell it at most brewing supply stores- here's some: http://www.breworganic.com/Catalog/organic_grains.htm

suse


----------



## lao80 (Feb 24, 2004)

I just got finished making my loaves. My wrists are killing me. After the first ball I busted out the kitchen aid mixer to do some work. I ended up with 3 loaf pans and 1 free form. I think I made them a touch big, too.

How much flour do you think you end up adding? I added about 3 cups to my crock before I couldn't really stir to easily and they probably about 1 cup to each of the 4 balls. Does that sound about right?

Also, when you are kneading this am I trying to get it like regular bread. Smooth and elastic. My arms hurt before it ever stopped cracking. Finally I gave up and figured if it mattered it just wouldn't rise as high. I thought the whole grains might be keeping it from getting that shiny bread texture. It was also slightly sticky.

Take your time replying what's done is done. I just wanted to know for next time.

Good luck with the plumber! That always costs a pretty penny.


----------



## xenabyte (Jul 16, 2004)

Suse,

THANKS, I'll check that out. I tried some 'Bulgarian' yogurt a few weeks back, it made REALLY good cream cheese / whey! I have always wanted to try 'Barley water tea' myself. I am looking for things to give toddler, besides BF milk. He seems to like this organic apple juice I get, WAY too much! I water it down with filtered water, and sometimes add a packet of 'Emer Gen C' strawberry kids flavor, he LOVES that too. I just worry he need more nutritious drinks (he's naturally on the slim side and healthy, but I probably am just worrying too much!)

Lidsey,

Aye, if your arms were killing you, sounds like you did it just perfect! Ugh, it's alot of work, but you should enjoy the results! My mom ALWAYS left her dough on the 'soft side' and then just cooked it a bit longer. All those grains do make it REALLY hard to get 'silky smooth' like regular white flour. Actually, leaving it a bit soft will help it to be a 'softer' bread. (It's just a pain to handle when forming loaves)

What you added sounds about perfect also. It's a 'feel' kinda thing. (I'd have to see it in person to know if it was like the way I have it, but you will know once it's baked) The more you make it, the easier it is to tell when it's 'just right' for the way you like it. If you read this before it's 'puffed' and ready to bake, you might want to add 5-10 mintues to cooking time, if there was still ALOT of moisture in it. That should solve any issues with not being done in the center. I sometimes get it out still slighty 'moist' and then toast the slices if I don't feel like baking it longer. (you can probably tell I don't sweat it too much!)

The 'Grain Master' grinder has a super fine setting, which helps give you a really 'professional', fine grind. That could also make a difference. But I like 'textured' breads too. I even sprinkle raw, hulled sunflower seeds on top, with a bit of butter to give it more crunch!

Heather (Xenabyte)

Ohh, also try the 'pull a clump of dough' at a time out to kneed trick. It's small enough to handle easily, and you can kneed it gentler and not give yourself carporal tunnel!


----------



## lao80 (Feb 24, 2004)

Thanks. They are still baking, so I'll add some extra time. I like textured bread, too. I think it'll be fine. From the way they puffed up they look like normal loves so I doubt I'll have any complaints. Thank you so much for all of the help. I'm so excited about this.

Are you two looking for a barley water tea recipe? I have a bunch of books with English recipes and I swear I saw that once. I could look it up if you're interested.


----------



## xenabyte (Jul 16, 2004)

Yes! would love a good tea recipe. I hear barley water is GREAT for you to drink. Would like to make it for toddler's sippy for him to drink when I can't BF him, since bby gets first dibbs









Heather (Xenabyte)









And your bread HAS to be close to being done...HOW it turn out!!! Try it with some honey and butter...MMMM MMMM


----------



## lao80 (Feb 24, 2004)

The bread turned out well. It's a little cakey, not as tough as store bought but very good. If I added more flour it would probably toughen up a bit. Since I made all cinnamon raisin it doesn't matter. If I wanted it for sandwiches I would want it tougher. Thanks for all your help. I can't wait to do it again. (well, my wrists can wait)









This is that recipe I was remembering, I guess it wasn't tea. It still sounds good though.

Lemon and Grapefruit Barley Water

4oz pearl barley
2 pts water
4oz sugar
2 large grapefruit
1 lemon

Put barley in a pan w/ just enough water to cover and bring to a boil. Strain off the liquid and rinse the barley under the cold tap. Return the barley to the pan and pour in 2pts of water and bring to the boil again, then cover and simmer for 1 hour. Strain the liquid into a jug, adding the sugar and stirring well before allowing mixture to cool. Extract the juice from the grapefruit and lemon and strain this into the barley liquor. Store in a screw topped jar in the fridge. (makes 2 pints)


----------



## xenabyte (Jul 16, 2004)

Oh MY, that sounds AWESOME, I love lemonade and such, and I'm sure I'd really really like that! I used to buy a half grapefruit, half orange or lemon drink that I can't find anymore, and I really loved it!

I need to run to the Post office to mail a batch of 'Sin Cookies' to a dear friend, as I already ate like 6 of them fresh from the oven, I GOT TO GET THEM OUT OF THE HOUSE...haha..better her hips than mine







muahahah
So I'll get some grapefruit and lemons tonight and try it.

Glad your bread turned out good! Mmmm, cinnamon and raisen, I love that combo! Yes, more flour while kneeding will 'toughen' it up. I have a 'ganglion cyst' in my right wrist, that bothers me on occasion, so I understand about your wrist hurting from all that kneeding!

Thanks again for the recipe









/hugs to you and yours!

Heather (xenabyte)


----------



## lao80 (Feb 24, 2004)

I had a cyst in my left wrist that I had surgery on. The scar tissue healed very tight and that's why mine was killing me. That's kinda funny, in a sad way. That wrist is just weaker. I doubt it helps that I used to be a cosmetologist.









I was wondering, I have a friend who is allergic to wheat. Do you think she could use this recipe and use spelt instead of the wheat berries and then rye where it calls for rye or spelt. How do you think that would turn?

Let me know how the barley juice turns out. I've never made it I just remembered the recipe sounding good.


----------



## TigerTail (Dec 22, 2002)

lazy me just bought the barley water teabags, lol (again, the int. mkt- korean section.)

bwa ha ha, i have something like that kind of craving, but i'm making a pitcher of mojitos with key limes instead (uh, my back hurts. purely medicinal.)

suse


----------



## xenabyte (Jul 16, 2004)

Yes, you can substitute spelt entirely for the wheat, or so I've read. And if she likes the taste of rye, she can substitute some rye for a bit of it.

I got me some grapefruit and lemons! Gonna make up that barley water









/hugs to all

Heather (Xenabyte)


----------



## G-Dawg (Oct 9, 2002)

I just read this whole thread! I am ready to start baking! I have a Kitchen Aid grinder attachment. Would that work for the bread? It isn't the grain mill, just a grinder a big and a little grind. Would I do it wet or dry? Hmmmm.

Thanks!
G


----------



## LavenderMae (Sep 20, 2002)

I have the starter going for the refrigerator dough recipe right now. I'm going to give it another hour then I'm making bread, woooohoooo! I left it in my oven overnight with the light on like you suggested, it's been cooler here than usual so I didn't want to take any chances.


----------



## xenabyte (Jul 16, 2004)

Morning all!

G-Dawg, Check your owners manual, (if you still got it, or look it up online on company website). I'd HATE to suggest the wrong thing and you burn up your grinder attachment or it not work right and then you'd want to







me and







at me (hee, I"m addicted to these smilies now)!

Ok, it's early here and I am not thinking at full capacity yet, hehe so help me out here:

Are you talking about having a Kitchen Aid _Stand Mixer_?, and the grinder attachment you are talking about, is that a 'meat grinder?' For making sausage and ground meat products?

I would NOT recommend running dry grain through THAT kind of grinder, or the 'flour' will be all over your kitchen when it comes out the end!!! Someone correct me if you have that attachment and have successfully ground dry grains in it!

I have not seen the Kitchen Aid grinder attachement in person, but I seem to remember seeing one on a cooking show, and it would be hard to 'capture' the stuff coming out, if the blender is running automatically and you have no control about how fast or slow!

If the manual or website is no help, and this is the case, I would suggest using a blender or food processor (wet style). Try grinding with an equal amount of water to 'cushion' your blades (if your container is a 'wet' capable container). I have even (when desperate and pre-grinder days, used a coffee mill dedicated to spices, using SUPER SMALL amounts...man, that was work)!

From what I've read, CORN is the hardest thing to grind, and it's usually the deciding factor for how strong your 'grinder' really is.

I hope your bread turns out super super yummy! PLEASE let me know how your experimenting turns out and what you end up doing!!!

The more knowledge we have on alternate 'food processing' of whole grains, the more options we have for folks that can't buy a dedicated 'grain grinder'!






















Heather (Xenabyte)


----------



## xenabyte (Jul 16, 2004)

Sheacoby! YUM! We just finished off the last of the 'fridge dough'. So I need to make more!

The last batch was an exceptional batch! I had boiled golden potatoes in a 'stock' of MSG free, chicken bullion, sea salt, garlic and celery salt to give the potatoes some extra flavor (for making a salad with them).

I just HATED to waste all that lovely water they had boiled in (which also had some 'potato' starch in it now), so I used THAT for my 'starter water'. I just ground whole wheat, added equal portions for the 'potato water' and let it soak over night.

MAN O' MAN DID IT RISE WELL! Not sure why, but it almost exploded out of the bags in the fridge! (I just kept poking it to release the extra gasses and it was fine.) The DH said it made some of the most flavorful and tasty pizza crust yet! We also made little loaves with some of it, and some home made hamburger buns to go with the potato salad the next day.

Anyway, just another idea and suggestion on something to try!






















Heather (Xenabyte)

YOU BETTER tell me how it turns out, if you baking some of it up today! /hugs


----------



## TigerTail (Dec 22, 2002)

would that the meat grinder *was* the grain attachement, lol, i wouldn't be gnashing my teeth in jealousy (the meat one, i got.) $100 just for the attachment! how DO people like those cheapie hand mills, anyway?

suse


----------



## xenabyte (Jul 16, 2004)

Suse,

I have a 'back up' emergency use (and toddler play thing, atm) hand mill. It's a 'Back to Basics' and I think it cost about 50 bucks. I used to use it all the time. It does take some time if you are going to make LOTS of flour. It's fairly adjustable, and will make food for you to eat if electricity is out, or unavailable (camping trips, etc).









I'd get an electric if you are making bread and large 'flour' consuming recipes. I DO like that it has 'steel' burrs and take apart for easy cleaning (when toddler dumps apple juice in the 'feeder' for example....)







:

I LOVE my big electric, and have only one complaint, I wish it could do 'rolled or flaked' stuff! I'm tempted to get another 'hand' mill with a flaker, if so, my "Back to basics' would be something I don't need anymore!

I wonder if all the really hard core Y2kers have grinders for sale on Ebay now? I never thought to check there! Might find some deals.









Heather (xenabyte)


----------



## LavenderMae (Sep 20, 2002)

Heather, I made a loaf of bread and some buns. This is by far the BEST bread I have ever made.







I am very happy!! I will be making this recipe a lot! Can't wait to use it for pizza crust. I'm making black bean burgers tomorrow to put on the buns! YUM!!!


----------



## StarMama (Jun 25, 2002)

Is there a way to make this bread without all the kneeding? I'm thinking it sounds darn doubtful, and I was so excited about trying to make some bread! I've got carpal tunnel, and other arm problems that make doing hard repeative motions a bad bad thing (I can't even type or mouse for more than 15 minutes at a time straight







) and if this hurts the wrists I think I just have to skip it. *Sigh* I'm wondering if those bread machines are any good? Never used one, so I don't know how they work or if they need special ingredients or whatnot...


----------



## xenabyte (Jul 16, 2004)

Starmamma,

One, so sorry to hear about your carporal tunnel!

Two, if you have a stand mixer, you could easily do the following:

Once the overnight 'starter soak' is ready for you to add the additional flour to actually make your dough either the refridgerator pizza dough (all purpose, really, not just for pizza) or the Ezekiel Bread, you can do the following to preserve your wrists:

Place some of the very soft 'starter' into the bowl of your stand mixer, make sure you have a 'dough hook' attachment on it and turn to low. Add small amounts of flour until it is smooth and silky, like normal 'dough'. Remove and put in a lightly oiled or greased bread pan. Repeat until all your dough is done this way. (You might be able to do it in two steps, depending upon how big your stand mixer is). Cover pans with a clean dry cloth, and let rise in a warm place. Cook as normal. If the starter is just TOO wet, you can stir a bit of flour into it first, as much as your wrists can handle!

Alternatively, I personally have taken small, manageable amounts of 'starter' out of my crock, and lightly kneeded it in all purpose flour, and it's a wrist/back saver! Maybe this would work for you if you don't have a 'stand' mixer.

Other than that, it's beg the DH to do it, (the kneading), make him buy you a Kitchen Aid, or ask a friend to come help you experiment with some bread baking and let her/him knead it









I will say this for the recipe, it's not one that requires TONS of kneading that takes forever! I'm mainly trying to incorporate enough additional flour to make a soft, but not too sticky dough that will rise well, when I am 'kneading' it. It's NO where near as bad as most 'bread' making recipes you find in cookbooks!

There are many 'cake-like' Ezekiel Bread recipes on the net. I will try to post one for you, that's no knead (mostly







when the toddler stops having a melt down and pulling at me while I'm typing....








Heather (Xenabyte)

I have a bread machine. I don't like it at all. It leaves a hole in the bottom from the 'mixing' device. It's decent bread (If you want to do all white flour ones), but yes, it's much more tempermental. Not sure what would happen if you tried any of those recipes in it. I hate my bread machine too much to try to convert it to one of those type recipes. Sorry, no help on that!


----------



## xenabyte (Jul 16, 2004)

Ok here is the 'no knead' version I liked from the Net. I altered a few things, but it's pretty much similar to what you will easily find by a quick search!

*No Knead Ezekiel Bread*

2 1/2 cups wheat berries
1 1/2 cups spelt (or rye)
1/2 cup barley (pearled is fine)
1/2 cup millet
1/4 cup green lentils
2 tablespoons dry Great Northern (white) beans
2 tablespoons dry kidney beans
2 tablespoons dried pinto beans
4 cups warm water
1 cup honey
1/2 cup olive oil
2 (.25 oz) packages active dry yeast
2 tablespoons salt (I use sea salt)

Mix water, honey, olive oil and yeast into a large glass bowl. Let sit for 3-5 mintues.

Stir all the grains and legumes together. Grind to a fine flour in a mill. Add freshly milled flour and salt to the liquid ingredients. Stir until well mixed (maybe for 10 minutes). The dough will be like that of 'batter bread'. Pour dough into 3 greased 9x5 loaf pans. (Original recipe said 2 pans, but 3 is much better, was too much dough for only 2).

Let rise in a warm place for about an hour. Lightly cover with a clean dish towel. You want the dough to reach the top of the pan.

Bake at 350 degrees F (175 degrees C) for about 45-50 minutes, or until loaves are golden brown.

I also 'butter' the tops when I took them out of the oven. Cool them, before wrapping to keep moist.

ENJOY! and Good Eatin!















Heather (xenabyte)

P.S. I just realize I think I spelled knead wrong on other posts, oh well, adds a 'human' touch! Too sleep deprived to really worry! hahah


----------



## TigerTail (Dec 22, 2002)

and i have tendinitis, & no way would i be making bread without my trusty kitchenaid.

sore hands empathy vibes
suse


----------



## lao80 (Feb 24, 2004)

Sadly I did not remember my kitchen aid until to late when I made bread 2 days ago. Yesterday I had to spend the day at my mom,s in unbelievable pain, so that she could chase Isaac. I'm 7 months pregnant and with all that kneading I pulled the muscles in my stomach.

I can't believe how dumb I was. I also can't believe how much it hurt. I really felt like a contraction that wouldn't stop. I couldn't lay, walk, sit anything. It hurt to breathe.

That's it. My pity party.







I feel much better today. A touch sore but I can breathe and move.


----------



## xenabyte (Jul 16, 2004)

Lindsey!!








for you and a







for anyone else with owies!

Our kids are similar in age, so sympathize! The last month with Alex the toddler terror running amuck while I couldn't chase after him too well, and trying to cook for the family was HARD!

Fortunately, the DH cooks too (except for kneading bread)...he does do all the dishes at night for me and has been cooking (quickie stuff) when I'm too tired from dealing with the kids all day. It helps, then on 'special nights' I try to make extra special stuff for the family.

I had Braxton Hicks ALL DAY long the last two months of BOTH pregnancies. It was hard to do much of ANYTHING but sit around on my big fat...erm...you know....

I never think to suggest using a stand mixer, as I usually do it all by hand, rather than have to clean something else! And I didn't realize you were 7 months preggers, or I might have thought of it. I ohhh so well remember being at that stage in winter when I REALLY wanted to bake!

I hope you are feeling better....we don't want to hear you had an 'early' surprise!


----------



## StarMama (Jun 25, 2002)

Thank you Heather! Um, one more thing... I don't have a grinder... can I somehow do that recipe in the blender, wet, like you were describing? I'm kitchen-aid less









And thank you Heather and Suseyblue for the empathy for my poor hands! Lindsey, I hope you feel better! And hey you're due the same day I was due for Orion last year (he was born a day earlier)! I *so* remember being where you are right now...


----------



## lao80 (Feb 24, 2004)

Thanks. I really wanted to shoot myself yesterday, but I'm doing ok today. I will never forget my kitchen aid again. lol Is it wrong of me that I hope my kitchen aid burns out some time soon so that I can get a bosch?







: lol I can't justify it unless what I have dies. :LOL

I think I have a long wait ahead of me. My mil gave us it when we got married 4 years ago and I can count on 1 hand the number of times I remember using it. I have no idea why. I use our kitchen aid food processor like 2-3 times a week. I love that thing.

Oh well, I can dream.


----------



## TigerTail (Dec 22, 2002)

don't kill it, lord, pass it on to some poor mama here in trade for some fancy-shmancy dipes or something! it took me decades of longing before i got one for christmas!

ahh, now a good grinder (i have a birthday coming up...) i don't think my tendinitus wants a hand grinder, do you? <g>

suse

suse


----------



## xenabyte (Jul 16, 2004)

Starmamma, oh yes.

I tried to make the recipe as simple as possible (though it took a book to describe how I do it







)

Since the 'starter' uses equal amounts of 'dry flour' to water, do the same for grinding in blender:

For using the blender, you just make sure you add an equal amount of water to whatever you grind (so 1 cup grain/beans to 1 cup water), until it is all ground. At that point you mix it up with the yeast and (salt if you doing Ezekiel) and proceed as directed.









Turn your blender on low at first, then move it up to fastest speed. Let it run until it looks like thick soup. Would not run it past a few imnutes, to save on the 'motor'. All blenders are NOT made equally! If you smell anything CLOSE to a 'burning' smell, stop immediately. Your blender might not be strong enough to handle grinding grains.

Hope that helps.

Worse comes to worse, use unbleached all purpose flour to make it, and just soak it overnight. This does increase the nutritional value somewhat, and you won't have to worry about rancid, store bought, whole meal flours! It'll be very tasety and you won't have lost your blender! If you have some yogurt on hand, make up the whey and add about 1/4 cup to the all purpose unbleached flour, and you increase the nutritional value even more during the 'soak'. Or even put in a cup of yogurt/kefir during the soak, if you don't want to bother with making 'whey'.


----------



## xenabyte (Jul 16, 2004)

OMG is this tasty!! Finally made it tonight. And it's awesome! I added juice of one orange to it also.

It filled a 'quart' mason jar to the top. Now, I could actually sit down and drink this all by my lonesome....did they make a suggestion to dilute it a bit with more water and some ice? It's really good warm/hot, and I think it's gonna be a more 'hearty' iced lemonade substitute for me on hot days! It's REALLY REALLY good.

Thanks again!


----------



## lao80 (Feb 24, 2004)

OHh, now I'm going to have to try it. It didn't give any other instructions then what I mentioned. If I remember correctly it was in the Spring section of the book, so I'm guessing they were going for drinking it cold.

When I get a chance I'll go look through the book more for recipes that might be interesting. The book that one came from was Festivals, Family and Food.


----------



## xenabyte (Jul 16, 2004)

Sprouts are the tiny plant/vegetable that forms when you subject whole wheat berries, or other grains and seeds to water. Here are some reasons to do this.

*TEN REASONS FOR SPROUTING, IN GENERAL*









*1. ONLY PENNIES PER SERVING*
One tablespoon of seeds will fill a quart jar with several ounces of sprouts. A 4-ounce package will yield several pounds.

*2. SIMPLE AND EASY*
Take less than a minute per day to grow and prepare. They will grow nearly anywhere indoors, in any season. Sprouts require very little space and travel well. They are the ideal vegetables for campers, boaters and RV'ers with limited space for fresh produce!

*3. FRESH AND READY QUICKLY*
This "garden in your kitchen" grows very fast, in any kind of weather. No digging, planting, weeding, pests or chemicals involved. And there's no long wait, as in seasonal outdoor gardens. Just 3 to 7 days to a bountiful, nutrition-packed harvest. When stored in your refrigerator, they will stay fresh for days- even weeks if rinsed properly.

*4. TOXIN-FREE FOOD*
Sprouts are as sweet and pure as Nature intended food to be. Buy organic seeds and grains to sprout, though!

*5. COMPLETE FOODS*
Sprouts are real health food. They are full of life- as you will see in how fast and luxuriously they grow. The right combination of sprouts contains everything needed for life and health. All their many nutritional elements are easily assimilated and readily available to your body. When home-grown, you know they are pure, and you can enjoy them at the peak of their perfection.

*6. TASTY AND DELICIOUS*
Bursting with flavor, you may be surprised how truly delectable they are. Enjoy them in salads, on sandwiches, stir-fried, steamed, or even baked in wholesome, home-made breads.

*7. HIGHLY NUTRITIOUS*
Several contain more protein than cooked meat-at a tiny fraction of the cost. The presence and balance of amino acids makes this protein more digestible. All sprouts are rich in vitamins, minerals, trace elements, enzymes, and fiber. When exposed to light, several become rich in chlorophyll.

*8. LOW IN CALORIES/FAT*
These are simple sugars for quick energy. Sprouts contain no cholesterol and provide several essential fatty acids.

*9. HELP DETOX YOUR BODY*
Chlorophyll helps cleanse and oxygenate the blood. Enzymes aid in the digestion and assimilation of nutrients, and contribute to the body's life force. Fiber aids elimination and their lecithin helps the body get rid of cholesterol. A raw food diet is one of the best ways to detox your body.

*10. BUILD YOUR IMMUNE SYSTEM*
Antioxidants protect you from radiation and toxic chemicals. They help the body to cleanse, detox, rebuild and heal itself. Sprouts are rich in antioxidants and help protect you from the modern health scourge - toxic build-up. Antioxidant enzymes are especially important, because they are essential for the proper function of the immune system. Sprouts are one of the best sources for these important nutrients.

*SOME INFO ABOUT BREADS:*

*Dead Breads*

Wheat and wheat-based breads are a staple food in the diet of over half the world's population. Unfortunately in the new millennium, many breads on supermarket shelves are not very nutritious. During the milling process the live portion with most of the nutrients - the germ - is removed to prevent spoilage. Along with it goes the wheat bran or fiber that aids elimination. What remains is basically a sticky starch. To this is added a host of chemical additives which make white bread one of the most chemically-contaminated foodstuffs available today.

*'Alive' Sprouted Wheat Breads*

Now consider a completely natural, unadulterated, uncontaminated alternative - sprouted wheat bread. All you need is 2 cups of red winter wheat. Nothing else. After three days of sprouting, when the sprout is as long as the berry which it springs:

Vitamin B-12 content has quadrupled to around 54 milligrams per 100 grams (versus just 1 milligram in white bread).

* Other B vitamins have increased 3 to 12 times.

* Vitamin E content has tripled

* Starches are now simple sugars like maltose.

* Minerals are freed up for easy assimilation.

* Enzymes are plentiful and have converted starches to sugars, proteins to amino acids, and fats into essential fatty acids.

* Now contains 3 to 4 times more fiber than stone-ground whole wheat bread.

Thanks to the natural sugars, sprouted wheat bread is sweet as well as nutritious.

I will Post simple sprouting instructions and a 'Sprouted' Wheat Bread Recipe' in next post, to keep this a bit shorter.


----------



## xenabyte (Jul 16, 2004)

I say, Whole Wheat, but you could do this with rye, spelt, etc as well.

Sprout 2 cups of grain. (I know I posted a proceedure for this, and it's easily available info. But if you want it posted in this thread for convenience, just let me know







)

Once you have sprouts from your grain, as long as the original grain was:

*MAKING SPROUTED BREAD*

Allow the wheat sprouts to drain and dry for 3 to 6 hours before grinding. Spread them on a 'cookie sheet' and leave in a warm dry place, or set in the oven with the light on. You could also preheat the oven to LOWEST setting, then turn it off and put cookie sheets in oven to dry sprouts. *Wet sprouts will not grind well and will create too much moisture in the dough.*

*Use a food processor, wheat grass juicer or meat grinder, NOT a grain grinder! - WHOO HOO for many of us







* Other juicers or blenders are not designed to grind and should not be used.

After grinding, you should end up with a smooth paste. Lumpy, coarse or chunky dough will not work nearly as well, and should be ground a second time. Now you are ready to form the loaves.

After washing your hands to prepare, you have two options.

You can oil your hands with an olive, sunflower or sesame seed oil and knead the dough, folding it into itself several times. This will spread the gluten and help the bread stick together and rise better.

Or you can go straight to shaping the loaves before popping them in the oven.

Just form balls of dough about three inches in diameter. You should get 2 to 4 loaves from the 2 cups of wheat you began with. Place them on a flat baking tray such as a cookie sheet.

You may wish to dust the tray with cornmeal or sesame seeds to prevent sticking. Oiling a baking tray is not recommended because heat makes oils indigestible.

Now flatten each ball to a height of about 1 1/2 inches and a diameter of 4 to 5 inches.

For a tastier bread, you may wish to mix your own "additives" into the dough. You can add dates, raisins, chopped nutmeats, nut butters, coconut, cinnamon, vanilla, etc. for a real taste treat.

*SLOW-BAKING!!*

You can't rush sprout bread!! This is PARAMOUNT to good sprouted Bread!

Pre-heat your oven to 250 degrees F and place the baking tray with loaves on the center rack. Bake for 2 1/2 to 3 1/2 hours, depending on the size of your patties and you oven.

This low temperature, long- term baking method preserves most of the nutrients from heat. Although the oven temperature may be 250 degrees, the temperature inside the loaves is about 100 degrees cooler.

You may wish to use a spatula midway in the baking to lift the bread from the tray to prevent sticking. The bread is ready when the top of each loaf is firm to the touch but not hard. The loaves should still be moist like brownies when removed from the oven. A solar oven is GREAT for doing this!!

This delicious sprouted wheat bread is denser, chewier, sweeter and tastier than breads make with flour.

This method of using sprouted grains in bread-making goes back to biblical times.

Such breads can become a major improvement in you and your family's diets.

You will get plenty of protein, while consuming fewer calories, very little fat and no pesticide residues, processing contaminants or chemical additives.

You will enjoy better digestion because of the enzymes and the fiber will aid regularity. By including sprouted wheat bread in your diet, you will be getting the real staff of life for nutritional support.

You may even experience a corresponding boost in energy and health which the living germ of the grain can help bestow.

There are as many ways to use sprouts in cooking as there are for any vegetables. The difference here is that you will want to cook the sprouts as little as possible in order to protect their vital nutrients. Use your imagination.

I hope you enjoy this recipe!

Good Eats!


----------



## lao80 (Feb 24, 2004)

That's like essene bread, right? I love that stuff. Sprouting intimidates me.







:


----------



## xenabyte (Jul 16, 2004)

Yes, you got that right. The Essenes actually believed in eating all raw (low low heated) sprouted foods. They were the 'ultimate' vegetarians and pretty interesting belief system. (An entire new thread topic, won't go there here)

I think it's a neat way to live, but hard to do unless you enjoy being in the kitchen LOTS. I was debating trying to diet by only make 'sprouted' breads to go with some fresh fruits and veges and seeing what happened. Two kids, and a 'for sure' meat eater hubby makes it difficult.

TTYL


----------



## lao80 (Feb 24, 2004)

We tried to go all raw for awhile. About every 5 days we would break down and gorge on bread. I think it's a little easier to the the Natural Hygiene deal where it's like 70-80% raw. (Not that we do that either, but in a perfect world)

I'll have to try to make the sprouted bread, when it cools down a bit.


----------



## xenabyte (Jul 16, 2004)

Ok, here are some 'experiment' results. No grain grinder needed!

I soaked some whole wheat berries and spelt until it 'sprouted' two days later. I used two quart mason jars, some mesh netting from a bag of garlic (cut into two pieces to fit over jar top) and the metal band part of the lid assembly. (Directions for sprouting are posted, so not going into detail. But it took two days to make 'tiny sprouts'.)

I then dried it on two baking sheets, left in the oven for a day and night, with light on. It dried quite nicely!

I then just used my blender to 'grind' it into a fine flour. It's in two mason jars in the refridgerator now. I didn't freeze it, as I wanted to use it fairly soon.

It has a 'slightly' grainy texture and tastes 'sweet'.

So, 'instant' use, no soaking required, 'whole grain' flour for making cookies, breads or quick breads with no alterations needed!

It's been sprouted for the optimizing of nutritional value, the sprouts where then dried and 'lightly' heated this way, which neutralized 'irritants' that can be in baby sprouts, and it's pre-ground! What more can we ask for!
...ok, maybe a cook, housekeeper, full time babysitter...

I'm baking cookies with it (or maybe brownies) in a few hours. I will post results!


----------



## xenabyte (Jul 16, 2004)

Making homemade tortillas with the 'sprouted, dried, ground' wheat tonight....wish me luck









I'm also roasting a 'pork loin' with some garlic and a touch of soy. Gonna 'shred' it for making green chili to top the torts with.

*Heather's Green Chili*

1 pork roast seasoned with garlic and a touch of soy sauce.
(Optional add chopped onion now to cook with roast)
Put 1/4 cup water in pan with roast, cover with tin foil to bake
Cook in oven at 350 for a few hours, until 'fall apart tender'.

Shred cooked pork into big pot and add in:

1-2 cans green chilies
1-2 tsp HOT Jalepeno's or a small can if you brave
3-4 cans diced tomatoes or tomatoes with chilies (fresh diced tomatoes if you have that luxury from garden!)

1-2 tsp fresh ground cummin
1 tsp sea salt
1/2 tsp fresh ground black pepper (or to taste)
1-2 tsp onion powder or dice a fresh white/yellow onion and add.
I also sometimes add in any left over 'salsa' that I like. It makes the 'green chili' thicker and tastier.

Simmer until onion is cooked and all ingredients are heated through. I then mix:

1-2 tablespoons Arrowroot powder and add enough water to make a thin paste. Add to hot green chili and stir. This will thicken the chili and make it 'cling' to your burrito or open face 'smothered' tortillas.

Heat up some black beans, shred lettuce and cheese, dice some green onions, make sure you have plenty of sour cream if you made it hot!

You can let the green chili 'simmer' on low in a crock pot until ready to serve dinner. The other stuff is easy to whip up, (unless you making your own torts. I usually start tortillas about 30 minutes before I want to 'serve'. Hubby plays "soux chef" with the other fixings, and we have a super yummy "family night" type dinner ready!


----------



## xenabyte (Jul 16, 2004)

Ok, here is the chicken soup (gumbo) recipe I promised:

The secret to this 'hearty' soup, is making a 'roux' to add in to thicken it. It 'binds' the flavors and really makes a big difference to the taste. I do this especially on cold nights, and usually keep the soup 'lighter' and brothier in summer.

*Hearty Chicken Soup*

In a large pot, bring to Boil, then simmer until tender (about 1 hour):

*1 whole chicken (frozen is fine, just add another hour and make sure there is no 'giblet' pouch inside it.
2 bay leaves*

When done, turn off heat, remove chicken, let COOL!
Strain broth and save.
Pick chicken off bones and save the meat.

[Sometimes I just use frozen chicken breasts (3-4) and boil for 1 hour with bay leaves. Then chop up when cooled. The broth isn't as 'tasty' but is still good.]

While chicken is cooling or cooking, I get ready the following:

*Chop up 1 small bag carrots (Probably 10 or so),
Chop up a few parsnips if you like them.
Chop up 1 white/yellow onion*,

I then make the *Roux*.

Heat in a heavy pot (Dutch oven type, preferrable) on medium-high heat:
*1/3 cup all purpose unbleached flour
1/3 cup cooking oil* (I like grapeseed oil, but any lightly flavored oil will work. Olive is a bit 'heavy tasting', but I have used it.)
Stir until smooth and then turn the heat down to medium and continue stirring for about 10 minutes (Use a whisk).
You want it to golden brown, NOT burnt. If it goes past the 'nutty smelling stage' to burnt stage, it will make soup taste 'burnt'. Cook until light to medium brown. You can go on the light side, if you are nervous about it the first time you do it.

Ok, here is the exciting part. When you start adding liquid, it makes the really hot flour particles 'explode' and absorb really fast. You might get a few splatters, so use a long handled spoon to stir and *make sure the little ones are NOT near*.

Add in the onions, stir. Then add in the carrots and any parsnips. This helps to take some of the 'steam' out of potential 'splashing.' Let this cook for a few minutes. Then I SLOWLY SLOWLY add in a little of the chicken broth. Once you have incorporated in all the broth, add in the chopped up chicken meat.
Reduce heat to low and cover and simmer for about 40 minutes or the vegetables are tender enough to eat.

I've played with the roux mixture and have actually made it with 1/2 cup oil, 1/2 cup flour, and up to 1 cup of each. 1/3 of each seems just right. You can serve it over rice too, makes it more like a 'gumbo'.

This is a REALLY tasty chicken soup, don't let the 'roux' part scare you! Play with the vegetables. Sometimes I throw in cut up potatoes and chopped bits of okra and I've even put in cut up sausage for the DH who LOVES that.

Let me know what you think if you make it!


----------



## xenabyte (Jul 16, 2004)

sorry about forgetting to add eggs in the 'sin cookie' recipe...but hey, anyone make them with no eggs, if so, how'd they turn out?









nak


----------



## xenabyte (Jul 16, 2004)

I burnt out my grinder...actually, like an idiot, I accidentally put in some grains that were not erm...completely dry!

Anyway, now all I can get out of it is goo....thank goodness it has a lifetime warranty!

Help, I'm grinderless! (Using the blender lots....)

Ordered a 'hand flaker' assembly to use for oats. If I like it, I'll let you know. (Someone had asked about what brand...etc)

I made applesauce-oatmeal cookies with 'sprouted, dried, ground' wheat and flaked oats... Talk about yummy!

I'm working on a spelt cookie recipe currently. Kinda like chewy oats when flaked...

Anyone made the tortilla or bread recipes lately? I made 'potato water' version, OMG it turned out good! Great pizza crust!


----------



## xenabyte (Jul 16, 2004)

This is just TOOO good not to share. Made it with peaches, but apples work great too.

*Peach Cottage Pudding*

1 cup all purpose, unbleached flour (or whole wheat)
1 tsp baking powder
1/4 tsp sea salt
1/3 cup butter, room temp soft
1 tsp vanilla ext
1/3 cup Rapadura sugar (or white)
1 egg
1/2 cup whole milk
4 large fresh peaches (or apples)
1 tsp ground cinnamon

Sprinkle Topping:
1/4 cup Rapadura sugar
Fresh ground nutmeg
cinnamon

*Directions:*

Preheat oven to 375 deg F.

Mix flour, baking powder, salt and 1 tsp cinnamon in bowl. Set aside.

Cream butter and sugar until mixed well. Add in vanilla and egg and blend until fluffy.

Add in flour and milk, alternately, and mix until a smooth batter forms.

Wash, peel and cut into slices, fresh peaches (or apples). Place in the bottom of an 8 in quiche pan, shallow casserole or deep dish pie pan.

Sprinkle half of the 1/4 cup sugar on top of peaches (apples). If they are really sweet, use less. Grate some fresh nutmeg over the top and sprinkle lightly with cinnamon.

Pour batter over top (there will be some gaps, it's ok). Sprinkle batter with any remaining sugar and sprinkle lightly with cinnamon again.

Bake at 375 deg F for 40-45 min. Serve hot/warm with vanilla ice cream or lightly whipped, sweetened cream or or 'cool whip' type topping.

Also, it's Great cold the next day...:sheepish:


----------



## goatlady (Apr 25, 2004)

Hey! That sounds sooo yummy! I'm afraid to ask, but do you make your own icecream too!!!!







And if you buy, is there a brand w/o refined sugar?

That's awesome that your grinder will be repaired for free!! Wow! So care to explain why you put in wet grains.. hehe!!









Coconut oil hyena? Did you make that up for yourself? It's cute! I just fried some eggs in CO. Yummy! And it makes *the* best popcorn! Yum! Yum! Yum! I saw yum too much!









I just saw your pic!!! You guys are so beautiful!





























I love seeing what people look like! I knew you'd have long dark hair, too!!!


----------



## xenabyte (Jul 16, 2004)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *goatlady*







Hey! That sounds sooo yummy! I'm afraid to ask, but do you make your own icecream too!!!!







And if you buy, is there a brand w/o refined sugar?

We used to make it all the time on the farm. I've gotten out of the practise, or I'd be eating it ALL the time!









I'm sure I could adapt a recipe for using Rapadura sugar and maybe some coconut oil or something unique. I used to make sugar free stuff for way back when I low carbed...but it wasn't the greatest tasting.... There is a post about B&J organic ice cream, I'm not 100% sure of the ingredients...I'm afraid to start buying ...errrr....more like eating it all the time!

Quote:


Originally Posted by *goatlady*
That's awesome that your grinder will be repaired for free!! Wow! So care to explain why you put in wet grains.. hehe!!









Erm....long story short, my sprouted sunflower seeds were NOT totally dry and made 'sunflower seed butter' inside the mechanism....unfortunately it's factory sealed and impossible to get out on your own!







:

Quote:


Originally Posted by *goatlady*
Coconut oil hyena? Did you make that up for yourself? It's cute!

Erm....no, someone did a DDDDC on me after my blabbering on and on about VCO...there is a coconut oil thread where I found out about my new nickname...I guess it's fitting







, but I can't help but love the stuff....

Quote:


Originally Posted by *goatlady*
I just saw your pic!!! You guys are so beautiful!




























I love seeing what people look like! I knew you'd have long dark hair, too!!!









Ohhhhh geeez...thank you! I usually have bangs, but was letting them grow out...kinda styled like a TV warrior princess you might have heard of...(ergo my moniker). Do I sound like 'long dark hair' type, or from my xenabyte name did you think that? I'm always curious about what people look like after getting to know them online too!

I feel blessed to have such cutie pie kids and the DH still makes my heart throb with lots of





















(Just celebrated 11 years).

And...now you got me thinking about making some organic ice cream....I better find the freezer crank...toddler been playing with it and ran off and hid it...


----------



## goatlady (Apr 25, 2004)

What does a dark and long haired woman sound like anyhow?







I probably thought you looked that way because of your name Xena, though it was probably unconscious. I don't konw. Course I know a Heather IRL who has long brown hair so maybe that?







I just picture people a certain way but I'm wrong a lot too!!!







I just pictured you as a hippie type with freshly milled wheat in your fists while protesting another Pillsbury flour factory chanting about them destroying our food supply and whatnot!







Just your average MDC foodie!!!


----------



## xenabyte (Jul 16, 2004)

: :LOL

I guess some might call me kinda crunchy, but really, I went to a very conservative college and I guess I'm just going back to my roots of being raised on a small farm in the 70s....

Though environmental pollution does really tick me off...


----------



## xenabyte (Jul 16, 2004)

Bumping for Mama...


----------



## goatlady (Apr 25, 2004)

I'm making the peach cottage pudding! I can't wait! I'll post later after it's been eaten!


----------



## goatlady (Apr 25, 2004)

Oh this was great! DH says my peaches weren't ripe enough but I think they were fine!!







We made some whipped cream and it was delicious!!! Now I will probably ahve some for breakfast tomorrow!





















Thanks for posting.

In case anyone cares, the changes I made were to use ww pastry flour instead of white, rapadura, closer to 1/2 cup butter since the butter wrapper was off and I didn't feel like weighing!


----------



## xenabyte (Jul 16, 2004)

Oh I'm so glad someone made the Peach Cottage Pudding. It really is yummy. I have used really tart apples and upped the sugar a bit, and that turned out tasty!

I ....er....we, yea we...me and the toddler and my dad...yea, we almost ate all of it before DH finally got around to having a bowl of it...hahah...I told him 'You snooze, you loose!'


----------



## xenabyte (Jul 16, 2004)

*Sweet Berry Bread*

For 1 8x4 loaf pan you will need:

2 cups all-purpose, unbleached flour or whole wheat (it makes it grainer, though.
1/2 tsp salt
1 tsp baking powder
1 tsp baking soda
1/2 cup soft butter
1 cup Rapadura Sugar (or white)
1/2 tsp almond or vanilla extract
2 eggs
1 cup crushes, hulled fresh strawberries or frozen and thawed can be used.

*Directions:*

Stir together flour, salt, baking powder and soda. Set aside.
In a medium bowl, combine butter, sugar and extract. Cream until smooth. Add eggs one at a time and beat will to mix after each one. Add flour and berries, and mix until just blended.

Grease a 8x4 loaf pan. Line the bottom with a piece of waxed paper, then grease the paper.

Pour batter into pan and smooth the top with a spoon.

Bake at 325 deg F for about 50-60 minutes or until a toothpick inserted in center comes our clean.

Let bread stand in pan on a rack for 10 minutes. Turn the loaf out onto the rack and peel off the paper, turning bread right side up to let it cool completely.

When cold, you can wrap it in an airtight cover and it will keep at room temp for a day (if you can wait that long) before slicing it to eat. (It 'ages' the flavor, if you can wait.)


----------



## callmemama (May 7, 2002)

xenabyte, I made your whole wheat tortillas last night - BIG hit with dh!! Thank you for posting the recipe!









Now I'm excited to try your 'fridge pizza crust, but I was wondering what you do differently to make it into sourdough bread. I scanned the thread but it is so darn long, forgive me if I missed it!


----------



## xenabyte (Jul 16, 2004)

THANK YOU! They are my DH's favorite too. The toddler calls them 'mini bean pizzas' heheh.

I thought it would just be easier to edit my 'pizza' dough recipe for just bread making. Then it's easier for you to 'copy' and print, etc.









*Basic Sour Dough Bread - Overnight version*

_In a large NON METAL bowl (or crock), mix:_

2 cups whole wheat flour or white, unbleached, all purpose flour (or a mix of each)
2 cups warm water
1 teaspoon of Instant SAF yeast or one little packet (the kind that comes in three little sections)
1 teaspoon of 'Rapadura Brand' Whole Organic Sugar (or honey or regular white sugar)

Stir together with plastic or wood spoon. It will look 'soupy' soft, almost like a lumpy, thick cake batter. This is your 'starter'.

Cover bowl/crock with a clean dish towel or plastic wrap (on loose) so 'gasses' can escape and let 'sour' for 4-24 hours. Also, be careful where you sit this, if you use too small a bowl, you might end up with some on your counter top!

_Next day or morning (a minimum of 4 hours, up to 24 hours later), ADD:_

1 stick of cooled, melted butter, or 1/2 cup olive or grapeseed oil or Virgin Coconut oil (heat to make liquid).
2 teaspoons sea salt - I really recommend this (can use kosher or plain salt if necessary)

Stir with that big wooden (my favorite) or plastic spoon (no metal, it kills yeast) until the very fluffy 'sponge' mixture shrinks and looks coated.

You will need anywhere from 6-10 cups of additional all purpose, unbleached flour to start forming your dough.

I slowly add in a cup of flour at a time, stirring after each addition until it starts getting HARD to stir/mix. (Conversely, use your Kitchenaid type mixer).

You will probably find that at or near 3-4 cups of additional flour, you will NOT feel like stirring this anymore!

At this point, I sprinkle about a cup of the all purpose flour on a CLEAN counter or wood cutting board. I pour the dough onto the center and slowly knead it with the flour, adding more if necessary, to form a fairly smooth ball. I do NOT spend a lot of time here, maybe 10 minutes.

Then I cut the dough into 'baseball to softball' size chunks, roll them into balls, coat in oil and put in medium size plastic baggies (to store in refrigerator) or start forming my loaves.

If storing the dough for a few days in the refrigerator, leave some room in the baggies for 'expansion', and LOOSELY tie with a twist tie, or leave 1/2 inch open if using 'zip lock' type bags. I put all that I won't use immediately into the refrigerator. You are DONE if you don't want to bake immediately.

One of these 'balls' should fit perfectly in a normal 'loaf' bread pan. For faster baking time, I flatten the ball into a rough rectangle. I then roll it up 'french bread loaf' style and place on a cookie sheet. I let all loaves rest and 'puff' for about 30-40 minutes. Place a clean kitchen towel over them to keep drafts away and to assist in the 'rising'.

If you have removed dough that has been in the refrigerator for a day or so, let it warm up to room temp, then shape your loaf, then let rise as above.

_Preheat oven to 400 degrees F._

Bake each loaf for about 40 minutes (if using a traditional 'loaf bread pan'). I usually bake 30 minutes when I just have dough sitting on a 'baking sheet' and it is a 'french' or 'peasant' style.

You might need to bake longer or shorter. I am at 7000+ feet elevation and I've NEVER had a batch not rise well! I let the baked loaf rest for about 10 minutes, and if it's still too moist, I adjust for following loaves. I also have put the loaf back in the oven for about 10 minutes and it 'finishes' fine.

Calzones made with this dough are really tasty. Flatten a dough ball into a 10 inch circle, top with cooked meat or veges and cheese and a pizza sauce of your choice. Fold in half and 'press/pinch' edges to seal. I cut a slit in top (about 2 inches long) to allow steam to escape, and bake at 400 deg F for about 25 min.

I will melt butter and SMALL amount of garlic salt and brush this on top of freshly baked loaves...it really adds a nice flavor.








ENJOY!!

Here is a Pictorial link to give you some ideas:

http://weblife.earthlink.net/photo/P...hcyiy::LO:a6g3


----------



## xenabyte (Jul 16, 2004)

This is as 'sticky' as it gets, Suse...

*Honey Marshmallows*

1/3 cup water
3/4 cup honey
1 1/2 Tbls unflavored gelatin
1/4 tsp sea salt
1 tsp vanilla extract

Pour water in small saucepan and sprinkle gelatin on top. Let stand 5 minutes. Place pan over medium heat and stir only until dissolved. Do NOT BOIL!

Add in honey, salt, and vanilla extract. Transfer to a bowl and beat with an electric mixer until cool and tacky/sticky.

Sprinkle powdered sugar (Rapunzel that makes Rapadura sells powdered sugar too) onto the bottom of a 9" square pan. Pour mixture into pan and spread evenly. Let stand a few hours before cutting with a knife.

Roll squares in toasted coconut and/or melted carob or chocolate for a yummy treat.


----------



## callmemama (May 7, 2002)

You are so speedy! Thanks for posting the sourdough bread recipe! I started it the other night, left it in the oven with the light on ... and dh turned the oven light off! I couldn't revive it the next day so threw it out! Am starting another batch now









Quick question - in your pizza dough recipe, you use ww flour, but I noticed in the bread recipe you switch to white flour after the sponge is made. Does it turn out ok with ww? Thanks!


----------



## xenabyte (Jul 16, 2004)

Yes, in any of the 'dough' recipes you can use either all whole wheat, or all unbleached white, or any combination of the two, and even add in other flours you might like.

I use the unbleached for the 'finishing' because it 'absorbs' fast and since it's not really 'soaking' again, I feel the small amount of all purpose flour makes the dough totally hydrated and it bakes slightly better (with a smoother finish).

Whole wheat (depending on your brand) can contain less gluten and the loaves might not rise as well or can have an 'off taste'. I love the Montana Wheat with the higher than average protein content, (rises great and tastes great) but not everyone has that. Adding in a small amount of all purpose unbleached is a nice compromise and is like taking out an 'insurance' policy for you bread baking success.

HtH









The 'sponge' will rise, fall, rise fall many times during the night. If the container is covered to keep drafts out, it should be fine the next morning. It could be soft and puffy, or if is has run out of 'food' from the flour and water, it might be a smaller mass at the bottom of the container with a liquid top part (the 'sour' smelling stuff).

Just stir in your new flour and other goodies...it will then start feeding on the new flour and will do it's thing.

I keep mine in the oven with light on, as 'insurance' but have made 'starter' just sitting on the counter, as long as the kitchen isn't too cold.

GOOD LUCK! and GOOD EATS!


----------



## callmemama (May 7, 2002)

Thanks for answering my questions! I made a pizza crust and 2 loaves of bread, but I don't think I let my starter get sour enough (it was about 6 hours old). It didn't taste much like sourdough. On the other hand, I've never had 100% ww sourdough! I made pbj sandwiches with the bread to take to the park today and ds liked it, so it definitely wasn't a waste!!


----------



## xenabyte (Jul 16, 2004)

Here it is....The ezekiel ones are kinda near the first page or two.


----------



## lovelee (Sep 20, 2002)

Heather,
No gluten or honey in the Eziekel bread?


----------



## xenabyte (Jul 16, 2004)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *bellafinn*
Heather,
No gluten or honey in the Eziekel bread?

I didn't need to add gluten and the bread has always risen wonderfully. You can always add some (a TBS or two) if you find it's not rising well, it all depends on what flours you are using. (My wheat is "Prairie Gold, Hard White Spring Wheat" by Montana Wheat and has one of the highest protein counts for a wheat and rises wonderfully).

I usually don't add in honey, especially for a 'sour soak' bread. I usually use a small amount of sugar (Rapadura or white) with the yeasts to feed them, but I even omit this if the grains are fresh ground and full of life, as this helps the yeasts grow without having to feed them a sugar.

Honey can sometimes have an 'growth inhibiting' effect on the yeast, but is fine for flavor/sweetening when used just before you bake, or with butter to eat the bread, as it starts to 'predigest' the bread for you.

I hope that made sense, I got a wiggly baby on lap chewing on my arm...so I was typing this fast.


----------



## xenabyte (Jul 16, 2004)

*Chocolate Chip Banana Bread*

Here is the most requested 'sweet bread' recipe I currently have:

2 1/2 cups all purpose unbleached flour
1 1/2 tsp baking soda
1/2 tsp sea salt
1 tsp ground cinnamon
3/4 cups salted butter, softened or Coconut Oil
1 1/2 cups Rapadura (whole cane sugar crystals)
2 large eggs
3 cups ripe bananas (about 6) mashed. I've used as little as 3 and it's still good
1 tsp pure vanilla extract
1 bag 'mini' chocolate chips (12 oz)

Preheat your oven to 350 deg. F.

Grease two 9x5 loaf pans. I also line them with a piece of parchment paper (not waxed) on the bottom, and then grease the top of the paper. I use Expeller Pressed Coconut oil for this. It greatly aids in removal of the bread!

In a bowl, mix your dry ingredients: Flour, soda, salt and cinnamon

In another bowl, cream butter (VCO) and sugar. It will be 'chunky'. Add in the vanilla extract and mix some more. Usually this 'melts' the sugar and the mixture become much smoother. Add in mashed bananas and eggs. Mix until a smooth batter forms.

Add in flour mixture and beat just until combined...do not overmix. Add in bag of chocolate chips, and hand stir to mix them in well.

Pour your batter into the prepared loaf pans. Bake on center rack for 65-70 minutes. A toothpick inserted in center should come out clean. Cool in the pan for 10 minutes, then turn pans on sides to allow to cool completely before removing.


----------



## xenabyte (Jul 16, 2004)

Bumping for recipes for cheap eats ideas.


----------



## Saramomofmany (Sep 3, 2003)

I just found this older thread. Oh yummy. I've got lots of new recipes to make now. Thanks for all your work Heather. They sound delicious!!

Sara


----------



## xenabyte (Jul 16, 2004)

Sara,

Most welcome! It was getting pretty big, so i stopped posting on this one, but I have tons more bread recipes...some are under the 'got kefir' thread too (substitute buttermilk or yogurt if you don't have kefir).

I'm still experimenting with breads...truely my latest favorite is a 'kefir' sourdough. So it's soaked (via the sponge technique - who knew- my mom was doing this way way back before i heard it called that) and then even with whole grain flours, it's light and fluffy!!

I ground some 'Kamut" a few days ago, it was awesome! (Kamut is an ancient form of wheat).

Well I'm walking a fussy bby, so gotta go!

I'm glad you found a few recipes you can use in this thread, it is kinda hard to search through my






















! LOL


----------



## girlndocs (Mar 12, 2004)

And here are Mainegirl's giant babies to bump this thread up
















girl:







boy:


----------



## lerlerler (Mar 31, 2004)

subscribing


----------



## marilynmama (Oct 20, 2003)

I have to agree that Prairie Gold, Hard White Spring Wheat by Montana Wheat is one of my fav flours out there. I get it cheap through my coop here and I have been making bread for years and this is one of the better WW flours that I have tried.

Thanks for the fridge dough idea....I've never though about making up a batch (and it was SO EASY to make; great for beginning bread makers I think) and have some dough to pull out all week for various things. I pulled some out today in time for a last minute dinner and we had wonderful, soft, perfect ww rolls with our dinner. What a great idea!!


----------



## xenabyte (Jul 16, 2004)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *marilynmama*
I pulled some out today in time for a last minute dinner and we had wonderful, soft, perfect ww rolls with our dinner. What a great idea!!

It also makes GREAT WW burger (veggie or beef/turkey) buns. We wanted black bean burgers one night, but were out of buns and it was snowing heavily...but I had WW 'pizza refrigerator dough' and so I shaped it into little buns and baked until golden brown (about 15 or 20 min) and WOW.









I think we enjoy making 'baby calzones' with leftovers stuffed inside (dough circle about the size of a large bun, stuffed, folded over and pinched to seal like a dumpling, and baked, just as much as pizzas! The kids like them and feel like they have their own special treat!

I have a new recipe I tested this week, I'll post it when I can see straight again to check for typos (haha); I got a sinus infection from a cold gone bad and my eyes are still hurting (also why I've not been online for a few weeks). TTYL!


----------



## xenabyte (Jul 16, 2004)

*Spicy Banana Bread*

2 1/2 cups all purpose organic unbleached wheat flour or freshly ground 'Prairie Gold' whole wheat flour (fine setting)
1 1/2 tsp baking soda
1/2 tsp sea salt
1 tsp ground cinnamon
1 tsp ground cardomon (a must for incredible flavor)
a few pinches of freshly ground nutmeg (if you got it)
3/4 cups Tropical Traditions (best flavor IMO) Coconut Oil
1 1/2 cups Rapadura (whole cane sugar crystals)
2 large eggs
3 ripe bananas
1-2 tsp pure vanilla extract (I use two, but it's expensive! So you can use just one if you like)

Preheat your oven to 350 deg. F.

Grease two 9x5 'bread' loaf pans. I also line them with a piece of parchment paper and then grease the top of the paper. I use Expeller Pressed Coconut oil for this. It greatly aids in removal of the bread!

In a bowl, cream your coconut oil until it gets soft and a bit fluffy with a mixer on high (start off on low to avoid splatters!). Add in the very ripe bananas and squish them with blades, then blend until it's a smooth creamy mass. Then add in the Rapadura sugar and mix again until it's incorporated. Add in vanilla extract and mix again as the liquid will help dissolve the sugar.

Add in eggs, salt and spices and blend until eggs are incorporated. Then just dump in your flour and soda and blend just until the flour is absorbed (sometimes I do this part by hand, to avoid having to clean mixer blades of thick batter, before you add in the flour, it's easy to 'knock off' the blades.)

Pour your batter into the two prepared loaf pans. Bake on center rack for 65-70 minutes. A toothpick inserted in center should come out clean. Cool in the pan for 10 minutes, then turn pans on sides (I have them on sides and on a cookie rack) to allow to cool completely before removing. Sometimes I just wait about 10 more minutes and then tump them upside down on the cookie rack and remove the pans (they always come out really easily). Then I allow them to cool before cutting (well, usually..nothing like still warm banana spice bread...)

Enjoy!


----------



## celestialdreamer (Nov 18, 2004)

Ok, so I just read through this entire thread. I have to admit I've never successfully made bread, except in my breadmachine.







: This looks so easy to turn the pizza dough into bread...but I though making bread was supposed to be hard! :LOL My question is this- do they only have to rise the 30-40 minutes? It seems like every other bread recipe I have tried it has required tons of kneading and hours of rising. I have wanted to make bread so badly, but every time I make it, it turns out inedible or close to it! I have some starter stuff that I made last night and put it in the oven with the light on (great idea btw). I think I will go attempt to finish it now...hopefully I don't screw this one up too!


----------



## xenabyte (Jul 16, 2004)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *celestialdrmrmama*
Ok, so I just read through this entire thread. I have to admit I've never successfully made bread, except in my breadmachine. This looks so easy to turn the pizza dough into bread...but I though making bread was supposed to be hard! My question is this- do they only have to rise the 30-40 minutes? It seems like every other bread recipe I have tried it has required tons of kneading and hours of rising. I have wanted to make bread so badly, but every time I make it, it turns out inedible or close to it! I have some starter stuff that I made last night and put it in the oven with the light on (great idea btw). I think I will go attempt to finish it now...hopefully I don't screw this one up too!


It does work. I've 'cleaned up' the directions for that recipe...I've emailed it to a few folks. If your 'attempt' fails, PM me and I will try to help 'walk you through it'. It really is the most simple form of bread that DOES work and tastes SOO good!

I think of it more like a hybrid between a 'quick bread' and a 'yeast bread'. But it does make an excellent 'dinner' bread for meals. I'm typing this as I'm putting on my 'starter sponge' for dinner tonight. I'm taking pictures with my digital camera for a future 'bread baking' reference guide....

I hope your bread turned out. Sorry I missed your post earlier!

Heather


----------



## goatlady (Apr 25, 2004)

Hi, Heather! Did you get those pictures taken? I'm anxious to try this recipe too!







I just thought of you yesterday cuz I thought about making your peach cottage pie. Yummy!!!!


----------



## goatlady (Apr 25, 2004)

Another question.. lol! Your sourdough recipe uses all white flour after the starter, is that right? And from this dough, one can make pizza crust, rolls, calzones







, etc. right?


----------



## xenabyte (Jul 16, 2004)

Goatlady, I've missed you!






























The reason for using a good all purpose, unbleached flour after your initial 'starter soak' is because the flour you mix in before the 'proof' stage won't have the benefit of the 'soak' to reduce phytates. However, the initial soaking enriches most of the dough so much, it's a minor compromise.

If you happen to have some flour on hand made from 'wheat berries' that you have 'soaked, dried and THEN ground into flour, [keep it refrigerated for 'quick bake' use] then that would be the optimum flour to use in the second part. (But that's ALOT of pre work.)

I guess you could buy some 'bulgar wheat' which is close, and just grind that for the second part too. But Bulgar wheat is 'steam cooked or parboiled' not 'soaked' to increase vitamin content. It would have reduced phytates, though.

I use my all purpose 'sourdough' for ALL my baking needs. Just the one recipe. The only thing I play with these days is using just water, or kefir, or combination of both. I will add in potato water when I have it, and have even used some 'sweet potato' water. It was good.









They are talking about a new 'albino' wheat that is basically a 'hard WHITE winter wheat' that is high in protein, but reduced tannins and some other irritating substances. I am hoping to buy 50lb of it to play with. It's sweeter and lighter in flavor, so the 'whole grain' tastes better and 'smoother' in your baking. I need to do some more research to see if it 'stands up' to bread baking. It sounds alot like 'Montana Wheat's, Prairie Gold'. It could be the same....

I have all the pictures taken. I just need to find a 'server' to upload them to, so that I can link pictures here...since they do not allow direct uploads at Mothering. I will figure it out...hopefully!

I will post the '100% whole grain' bread recipe too. I've only used it for bread, but you could adapt it to pizza dough/calzones as well. You usually just don't do an additional 'rise'.


----------



## goatlady (Apr 25, 2004)

I've missed you too.














I've been busy with my two kids.. my baby is now a toddler!!









Thanks for all the info. I usually make a ww pizza crust but I hate it. So I'll definitely try your SD recipe asap!!


----------



## xenabyte (Jul 16, 2004)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *goatlady*














I've missed you too.














I've been busy with my two kids.. my baby is now a toddler!!









Thanks for all the info. I usually make a ww pizza crust but I hate it. So I'll definitely try your SD recipe asap!!









If you still don't like the 50/50 recipe, then try using just a good organic all purpose, unbleached brand. You can add in some fresh ground Barley too, for added nutrition. The soaking with Kefir/potato water adds more nutrition too. It's not the very best, but it still beats anything you will order via phone...


----------



## welldone (May 30, 2003)

Thanks for all this info, ladies. I want to subscribe, and ask some questions:

1.) Can anyone recommend a good source for bulk organic grains? Wheat is what I'm really looking for. I just got a grain mill!









2.) Anyone had success sprouting barley? I just tried, and it was a total flop. Just got soggy barley. It was organic, too.

3.) How can I learn to hand-knead bread? I don't have an electric mixer yet, so if I want to make bread, I must learn to knead. Any time I've tried, I realize I have no idea what I'm doing.

Thanks! I have more questions, but I'll wait to unload them on you all...


----------



## xenabyte (Jul 16, 2004)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *somewhere to grow*
Thanks for all this info, ladies. I want to subscribe, and ask some questions:
1.) Can anyone recommend a good source for bulk organic grains? Wheat is what I'm really looking for. I just got a grain mill!









I like Montana Wheat 'Prairie Gold' wheat. I am lucky that there is a lady up north of me, that orders in bulk, and then distributes your orders a couple of times a year. You can order direct from Montana wheat, but will probably have to pay more shipping than if you can 'share' the cost in a co-op.

Other than that, the bulk section of any good health food store had decent stuff. If you are buying 'whole, intact' grains, they won't be spoiled either.
And you can buy enough to get you through the week/month/etc.

Quote:


Originally Posted by *somewhere to grow*
2.) Anyone had success sprouting barley? I just tried, and it was a total flop. Just got soggy barley. It was organic, too.

All Barley that is sold for human consumption has been 'de-hulled' (the germ included, which would allow it to 'sprout'). The husk of Barley is TRUELY indigestible and would give you some serious issues if you ate it. That is why it's done. No amount of soaking would make it edible. The only difference in Barley sold for human consumption is either, whole (a mis-nomer, since it's been hulled) or 'pearled'. Pearling is just snipping off the ends of the grain to make it cook a bit faster. Since Barley has already been 'hulled', it does not need soaking to reduce phytates. You can just add it to cooking soups or grind it to make a nice flour.

Quote:


Originally Posted by *somewhere to grow*
3.) How can I learn to hand-knead bread? I don't have an electric mixer yet, so if I want to make bread, I must learn to knead. Any time I've tried, I realize I have no idea what I'm doing.

It is such a simple thing, once you learn how to do it. If there is absolutely no one in your family or any friends that can show you, then perhaps you can watch a 'cooking' show with bread making. Sometimes you can find video snips online with techniques, such as kneading dough.

To describe it:

You are really just pushing down on the mass of dough with the palms (the fleshy parts) of your hands, then folding the 'squished out sides' back on top of where you just pushed.

You turn the dough mass a quarter turn, and then push it down in the center again. Fold up edges, and turn again.

You just continue 'pushing, folding up the pushed out sides, and turning' until the dough becomes a bit smoother and 'firmer'. You might need to add a bit more flour into this process if the dough 'sticks' too much when you push on it. You want to find the right balance between 'not sticking' and not having to add too much flour (which makes the dough tougher).

If the dough you are starting out to knead seems way to 'wet', you can add in the following step:

Sprinkle with flour over top of dough
Push with palms of hands
Fold the sides that 'squished out' over top of dough
turn dough mass a quarter turn

Start again. Repeat until the dough seems 'firmer and smoother'.

I find the less I knead my dough, the softer and fluffier (tender) the dough.

I will post my really easy, sourdough bread recipe, it's a good place to start and 'learn'. It usually turns out very edible and gets better the more you make it.


----------



## xenabyte (Jul 16, 2004)

*Multi-purposed, Basic Bread Dough*

_In a large NON METAL bowl (or crock), mix:_

*2 cups whole wheat flour or unbleached, all purpose flour* (or a mix of each)
*2 cups liquid* [water, kefir, combination of both]
*2 teaspoon of Instant SAF yeast* or one little packet (the kind that comes in three little sections) of any good quality yeast for bread making

Stir together with plastic or wood spoon. It will look 'soupy' soft, almost like a lumpy, thick cake batter. This is your '*starter*'.

Cover bowl/crock with a clean, wet and then rung out, dish towel and set on a cookie sheet and set this in your oven and turn on the light. If you have a gas oven with a 'pilot' that keeps it warm, then no need for turning on your oven light.

You can make this up in morning, leave to sit for a minimum of 2 hours (3-4 preferable) or as long as until the next morning! (longer soaks are good if using fresh ground whole wheat flour)

If you can't fit it in your oven, then just keep it in a fairly warm place and away from drafts (the damp cloth helps keep it 'soft' and draft free).

The longer it sits, the more 'sourdough' flavor it gets. I would not recommend leaving it longer than 48 hours, or it might get TOO sour! If you run into a problem, and can't make up the dough the next day, add two more cups of flour and two more cups of water, mix, and it will keep until the following day (it just needs something to 'eat' and convert while you are away). A 'brownish liquidy layer' on top, if soaked a long time is fine, stir it back into the starter. This adds to the sour taste.

*2-24 hours later...*
_SO, to your initial starter, add:_

*1 stick of cooled, melted butter*
*OR*
*1/2 cup melted coconut oil or olive or grapeseed oil* (warm is ok, but not hot)
*2 teaspoons sea salt*

Stir with a wooden (my favorite) or plastic spoon (no metal, it kills yeast) until the very fluffy 'spongey' mixture shrinks a bit and looks coated.

*You will need about 4-6 more cups of flour.*

[*Since you just soaked the whole wheat to fully hydrate it, increase nutritional value and de-activate any potential 'irritants' and digestive inhibitors, any additional flour will not be able to 'soak' like your sponge&#8230;so really, it's almost a BETTER choice to use unbleached all purpose flour for this part.]

I slowly add in a cup of flour at a time, stirring after each addition until it starts getting HARD to stir/mix. You will probably find that at, or near, 3 cups of additional flour, you will NOT feel like stirring this anymore!

At this point, I sprinkle about a cup of the all purpose flour on a CLEAN counter or wood cutting board.
I pour the dough onto the center and lightly knead it with the board flour, adding more if necessary, to form a fairly smooth (non sticky) mass.
It will be soft still, and if you formed a ball, it would 'melt' back into a flatter shape pretty quickly at this point.
I do NOT spend a lot of time here, maybe 5 minutes (I actually try to just get it kinda smooth and not sticky&#8230;I'm NOT trying to develop a lot of gluten here&#8230.

Now, this _very_ versatile dough can be made into bread loaves or made into small 'dough ball' portions that you can refrigerate and use as 'quick' pizza crusts or calzone dough.

*FOR BREAD:*
I sometimes will take the entire mass, flatten it out, then roll it up like a 'log'.
I lightly grease a large baking sheet with coconut oil, and place this 'log' on it.
I make a few slashes on the top, and brush with some melted butter or coconut oil.
I cover it with a damp cloth and let it 'poof' a bit in a warm place (anywhere from only 15 min to 30 min, depending on kitchen warmth). I then bake it at 400 deg F for ~ 26-28 minutes.
I let it cool on the pan a bit, then remove to a wire mesh rack to set&#8230; If we're starving, I sometimes only let it cool until I can 'cut' it. I use a bread knife to get 'clean' cuts and they do not collapse. It's usually moist, but not wet..and has a wonderful texture. Once it's lost all it's heat, I wrap in a plastic bag and leave on the counter. I've kept a loaf for up to a week. If it does get a bit 'stale'&#8230;you can toast slices and it refreshes wonderfully!

If you want regular loaves, you can separate the dough into balls the size of 'softballs' and place in a greased 'bread pan'. Let rise same way, then bake at 400 deg F for approximately 28 minutes.
You might need to go to 30 min, depending on your pans and how 'wet' your dough is. It's a 'gotta do it a few times' kind of thing.

*FOR PIZZA REFRIGERATOR ROUNDS:*
I cut the dough into 'baseball' size chunks, roll them into balls, coat in olive or grapeseed oil and put in plastic 'bread' baggies. Leave some room in the baggies for 'expansion', and LOOSELY tie with a twist tie, or leave 1/2 inch open if using 'zip lock' type bags. I put all that I won't use immediately into the refrigerator. You are DONE. You can use some of the dough immediately to make pizza or wait a few days!

These dough balls will keep at LEAST for a week, and I've gone into the next week with no problems, especially if you are using a low rise recipe, like pizza crust.
Just take out a bag or two to 'warm' while you are mixing up sauce and preparing toppings.
Preheat your oven and then sprinkle some flour on counter or a wood board, flatten the dough with finger tips, making it into a circle (thick or thin, depending on taste).
Occasionally flip your flattened circle in the flour to keep it from being too sticky. Just roll it out enough to start you basic shape, you can flatten it out more once you put it on the pan or pizza peel.

_There are two good ways to proceed into making pizza now:_

*Pizza 'Peel' Method:* If you are using a 'pizza peel' and a pizza stone, you can set your oven to 500 degrees F and it will bake in about 8-11 minutes! Make sure your pizza stone is in the oven while heating, so it's HOT! This is my favorite way to do pizza.

Sprinkle some white flour on a pizza peel. Put the flattened dough circle on center of peel and flatten out some more, almost to edges of peel.
Make sure you don't make a bigger circle than your stone is. Add a few tablespoons sauce (tomato sauce with some garlic salt, basil or oregano is fine pizza sauce), toppings (_ALWAYS_ use pre-cooked meats) I use left over chicken, beef, or pepperonis, shredded cheese of choice (chedder makes a different, but delicious topping).

Shake the peel a little bit back and forth, while holding horizontally, to make sure the pizza isn't sticking.
You want to be able to slowly 'slide' it off onto the hot stone while it's still in the oven. You can lift up an edge of the dough and sprinkle a bit more flour if you find it's sticking at all.
Then hold the peel over the stone, with front edge of the peel touching the stone; make sure you start 'sliding' the pizza off near the BACK of the stone, so you have room for your pizza! Start making tiny back and forth 'sliding motions' with the peel, and the pizza should slide off onto the stone pretty easily.
Move the peel slowly towards you, the whole time making these 'back and forth', kinda jerky motions. With practice, you can slide a 'raw' pizza off onto a stone in about 30 seconds.
_It's worth learning how to do this!_
The pizza will puff and start browning FAST with this method. Peek at around 8 minutes, and keep a close eye on it for next few minutes. I find anywhere between 8-11 minutes is just right, depending on how heavily I topped the pizza.
You can slide the peel under the baked pizza very easily and remove it. Let cool a minute, then cut with a round 'pizza roller' cutter. These pizzas will be smaller sized and make great 'individual' pizzas if you have picky eaters that only like certain things on their 'own' pizza.

*Cookie Sheet Pizza:* If you are using a regular 'cookie sheet' to make your pizza on, preheat oven to 400 degrees F, and it will take about 15-20 minutes to bake your pizza.

Again, take flattened pizza circle, and sprinkle some flour on a 'cookie sheet'. Press dough out until it's as thin or tink as you like. I then add sauce, toppings, and shredded cheese. Place in preheated oven and start watching it closely at about 15 minutes. Depending on how thick or thin you made your crust, it might take up to 20 minutes. Remove when golden brown. The dough might be 'softer' and not as 'pizzaria' crisp with this method, but it's still great tasting. Let cool for a minute or two and cut into slices.

Picture tutorial:

http://weblife.earthlink.net/photo/P...hcyiy::LO:a6g3


----------



## nini2033a (Apr 11, 2005)

Ok, I need to reply to post #50... I have a bread machine, and normally don't like it but I recently got a great book called,,Whole Grain Breads by Machine or hand, by a Beatrice Ojakangas. This book is fabulous, 200 recipes for whole grains and wheat alternatives, and each page makes a 1lb, 2lb or sampler loaf and gives directions for working by hand, by stand mixer, by machine doing the whole thing and by machine working thru the dough stage but you shaping and cooking in the oven.
I found it at the library and then went out and bought it. It has absolutely great recipes especially for those of us who are real begginners at the whole grain process.
Karen in WA


----------



## xenabyte (Jul 16, 2004)

Sprouted Wheat Tortillas

--------------------------------------------------------------------------
Here is my latest experiment:

I'd not been able to find a similar recipe anywhere else, for a 'sprouted tortilla' like you can buy at health food stores (which cost ALOT in comparison....) so I created this recipe with a little experimentation. I even have a link to an album I created with pictures of the various steps.

*Sprouted Wheat Tortillas* (Can use to make Flatbread, crackers, also)

*Soak 2 cups whole(unground) wheat berries*

in a non metal bowl of water overnight. Then pour the berries into a mesh strainer and sit over the top of the bowl and allow to drain all day. Occasionally rinse off the berries if you think about it, as it helps them to sprout faster and keep them 'fresh'. (See pictures) I set a saucer over the top to keep out dust and any stray flying critters when it's summer time and the door is open lots...

That evening you can go ahead and grind them or let them keep 'draining and sprouting' until next morning (the tails just get longer if you let them go another day).

I run the damp, but not soaking wet sprouted wheat berries through my Omega Juicer with the 'flat plate' in. It makes a very awesome uniform 'dough' and is the best method to use. (A champion juicer and the Green machine have similar 'flat plates' for doing this also.)

You can also 'process' your sprouted berries in a food processor, but the resulting 'dough' is more grainy. But it will work well enough.

Alternately and my least favorite method to grind the berries into a 'dough' would be to try using a blender with a bit of water added in. It will work, but you might need to divide up the dough into small batches. If you use this method, then you might need to add in some 'bench flour' of choice (all purpose, pre ground wheat, etc) to absorb some of the moisure to get them to the right texture to make your tortillas with. Make sure to use enough water in the process to protect your blender from burning out! You can always add in some flour you have on hand and it's still nutritionally superior to anything you can buy, especially in terms of flavor and freshness.

Ok, so now you have sticky dough! To this add:

*1/2 tsp sea salt or salt substitute of choice or leave out
1/3 cup expeller pressed, GOOD quality coconut oil (you need this)*

Mix (squish) with clean hands to incorporate. You will find that your 'sticky' hard to handle dough miraculously becomes SUPER easy to handle and is no longer sticky!!

If you used the blender method, you might need to add in some additional, pre ground flour at this point to make the 'dough' thick enough to form the balls (see picture). If you used a food processor or your berries were not damp enough, you might need to add in a tiny bit of warm water to make it 'softer' and easier to handle.

Divide the dough mass in half, and then half again, and again until you have 'balls of dough' about the size of a golf ball. (See picture)

Pre heat your (cast iron prefered) skillet or griddle on medium high heat.

Sprinkle a tiny amount of pre ground flour on a wood cutting board (optional, but it helps in forming the flattened tortilla shape). Flatten one of the balls until it is a fairly uniform circle. Lay the flattened tortilla on the griddle and flip it over when it's got tiny golden brown spots on it. (See picture). When the other side has similar spots, remove to a soft 'kitchen towel' or tortilla keeper and put the lid on.

Repeat with all remaining 'balls' of dough until they are all done. (I shape the next ball while the previous one is cooking and it becomes like a mini assembly line and goes pretty quick).

Now this 'quick toasting' of the tortillas will give a crunchy outside, but the inside is still soft and maliable. I figure there is still ALOT of nutritional value going on...but if you are a 'raw foodist' then take those flattened tortilla shapes and place on teflex dehydrator sheets and dehydrate for a few hours (about 4-5) until the right texture is achieved. If you let them dehydrate long and low, then you get 'sprouted wheat crackers'.

I like my tortillas flat, tostada style, smothered with ref. black beans, cheese, lettuce, tomato or salsa!

IF you are making 'crackers' then you might want to add in some finely chopped onion or garlic to your 'dough' and or some flax seeds or sunflower seeds. They make wonderful 'whole grain' crackers.

These tortillas (when griddle cooked) will still be soft and pliable the next day, if left at room temp (but wrapped). I just wrap them with a clean, dry paper towel when they are cooled down, and then place this inside a plastic baggie. I leave them at room temp if we will eat them the next day or refrigerate and then 'toast them' to reheat for longer periods of time. They get super soft and delicious like fresh cooked!

The coconut oil keeps them soft and has natural 'anti viral, bacterial and fungal' properties. I've had 're-heated' tortillas that have been in the refrigerator for 2 weeks that still tasted great.

This 'dough' can also make 'essene breads' that are super yummy. I added cinnamon, mashed ripe bananas, and 'rapadura sugar' to taste and then dehydrated it overnight. It was just like the 'mana' bread you can buy in the HFS. Let your imagination run wild! Use spelt if you can't handle wheat or try rye with savory spices!

Here is an updated picture tutorial:

http://weblife.earthlink.net/photo/P...wybmk::LO:a6g3

Heather


----------



## EricaLeigh (Apr 25, 2005)

This is a thread that I keep bookmarked, because there is just so much here! Heather did an amazing job putting together all of these recipes that she personally tried & adapted







! I have not tried everything yet but I am espcially excited to make sprouted wheat to use in many recipes.

I just have to spread the







& make sure other baking Mamas or learning to bake Mamas have this amazing thread as a resource.


----------



## Mickiswing (Apr 10, 2005)

EricaLeigh, thanks for bumping this! I've been looking for somethign like this for a while!

Heather, these look wonderful! Thanks for all the time and effort you put into this. I can't wait to try these out!


----------



## chasmyn (Feb 23, 2004)

subbing


----------



## Apwannabe (Feb 1, 2006)

This is a great thread. Thanks!


----------



## xenabyte (Jul 16, 2004)

Hey. Thank you for the /blush compliments.









I'm back around again. I'll try to update and add a few more recipes. I did alot of experimenting this summer. I have some 'raw vegan' ones that are especially good, and good for anyone to eat, regardless of your food lifestyle









Sorry about the







length of some of them. The thread started and turned into a 'ongoing experiment' with much online troubleshooting and interaction.

I'm trying to consolidate, update and compress some of the 'how to' instructions and make it into a downloadable or email format. I really have been working hard on it, but the 2 an 4 year old have other ideas for my time
















to all!
Heather


----------



## artemis33 (Jan 5, 2006)

Heather/Xenabyte -

Thanks so much for all of your info and expertise! I've been wanting to do homemade bread and pizza crust - I love that I can make both from the same recipe! My EBF DD is sensitive to both dairy and soy and avoiding it in store bought bread (even the HFS) is so hard. I had tried using my bread machine but don't want to use it anymore because the pan is aluminum - and I never really thought the end result was that great - esp. for whole wheat.

This week I made your dough and tonight I baked the first batch of it as a small peasant loaf to go with my dinner - I am munching it as I type - hot from the oven and it is yummy!!!







I can't wait to try it as (cheese free) pizza and calzones! Any ideas for fillings that aren't dairy? (sigh) Someday I'll get to eat "real" pizza again!

Oh and I just used whole wheat flour from the HFS. I haven't yet graduated to grinding my own







Now I am eager to try your other recipes!

THANK YOU!!


----------



## *Jessica* (Jun 10, 2004)

Bump!


----------



## Sunflowermommie (Jul 22, 2003)

Great recipes!

The Hearty Chicken Soup is very Yummy.


----------



## MyLittleWonders (Feb 16, 2004)

Just bumping again.







Great thread! Now, does anyone have some muffin recipes that might use soaked flour? I need to sprout some wheat berries, but love being able to grind them and then soak them (and grind oats at the same time).


----------



## xenabyte (Jul 16, 2004)

Bumping to Add a few recipes:

*ENGLISH MUFFINS*

1 1/4 cups milk
3/4 teaspoon sea salt
1 package dry granular yeast
1/4 cup lukewarm water
1 tsp organic sugar
4 cups organic flour (unbleached or whole wheat)
3 TBS melted butter or coconut oil (or equivalent substitute)

Heat milk (scald it) and salt in a small saucepan until bubbles start to form around edges. Remove milk from heat and allow to cool to lukewarm.
Add yeast to the warm water and the tsp of sugar in a small bowl and allow to soften and 'puff' for 10 minutes.

Combine yeast and milk mixtures. Add in half the flour and stir with a wooden or plastic/silicon spoon until the flour is thoroughly mixed in. Add in the melted, but cooled butter (oil), and beat until smooth. Mix in the remaining flour, to make a smooth, soft dough.

Put dough into a clean, greased (with butter or oil) non metal bowl, brush teh top of the dough with a little water; cover with waxed paper (or plastic wrap) and let stand in a warm place (about 86 Degree F), until the dough is lighter (will be about 2 hours). Can sit the bowl in your oven, with light on, if your kitchen is cold.

Turn out dough onto a lightly floured board adn knead gently. Cover with a dry dish towl and let it rest 10 minutes.

Roll dough out into a 1/4 inch thickness and cut out 3-4 inch rounds. Place on well-floured board or counter top and sprinkle with cornmeal. Cover again with a light, dry dish towel and let stand in a warm place until the muffins begin to get light (will take about 45 minutes).

Carefully transfer to a slightly greased, moderately hot griddle (about 300 Deg F). Bake about 20 minutes on each side. Cool.

Serve by splitting muffins and toasting each half in a broiler or toaster oven. Makes about 12 English Muffins, 4 inches in diameter.

This is a TRUE English Muffin recipe. It might be easier to just buy them..haha...or at least freeze them until you want a few.


----------



## xenabyte (Jul 16, 2004)

*BAGELS*

Bagels can be made from any yeast dough. They are always poached briefly in boiling water before they are baked to moisten the dough and help them achieve that 'chewy' special texture. This recipe isn't for the faint of heart bakers...









_Mix together in a non metal bowl, and allow to get bubbly (about 5 min.):_

1/4 cup warm water or scalded and cooled milk
1 TBS active, dry granular yeast
1 TBS organic sugar of choice. (Avoid honey at this point)

_Add to this mixture and stand mix or knead by hand, until a dough ball forms and doesn't stick to sides of the bowl anymore:_

1 TBS oil (I like melted and cooled coconut oil)
1 Tsp sea salt
2 TBS butter or coconut oil
1 egg white
*Seasonings or flavorings See below for suggestions
2 1/2 cups fresh ground (prefered) whole wheat flour (can use 1/2 unbleached or all unbleached if you are out of whole wheat)

Let this dough stand about 2 minutes. Turn on your stand mixer, if using, and add in about 1/2 cup warm water or enough to make the dough soft, smooth and silky, but not sticky. Run mixer about 20 seconds. Kneading in a regular bowl will work too, but is harder to do without splashing. Just be careful and slow if doing it by hand.

Place dough on lightly oiled surface and shape into a ball. Cover dough ball with plastic wrap or a light, clean dish towl (Thin cotton kitchen towlels that look like flat fold diapers work wonderfully) and let stand 15 minutes.

Divide dough into 12 pieces. Shape each piece into a strand about 6 inches long. Moisten the ends with water and pinch them together to make them into a doughnut shape. (Alternatively, make a ball and then flatten it a bit and poke a hole in the center with your moistened finger. Place each bagel onto a greashed cookie sheet and let stand at room temp for another 15 mintues.
*
Get ready in a large heavy pot and bring to a boil:*

2 quarts water
2 TBS organic sugar

Gently place a few bagels into the boiling water (about 3-4 at a time for a standard stock pot). When they rise to the surface, turn them over and cook until they look puffy (about 2 minutes more after the flip). Remove the bagels from the water and place on the greased cookie sheet. Finish boiling the rest of the bagels. Do not crowd them.

Heat the oven to 425 Deg F. Brush on an egg glaze (1 egg beaten with 2 TBS cold water). Bake them in the hot oven until the crusts are golden brown and crisp (about 20-25 min, depending on your oven, and altitude). Remove cooked bagels and cool on a baking rack.

** Seasoning and Flavoring Suggestions:*

_Use any of the following in the basic dough mixture_
2 TBS minched dry onions
2 TBS sunflower seeds
1/4 cup blueberries or other small or cut up fruit bits
2 TBS dill weed and 1/4 cup spinach or other vegetable bits
3 TBS raisins or chopped dried fruit such as figs, pineapple, apples, etc.
1 TBS extract flavorings (almond, vanilla, banana, etc.)
1 1/2 TBS sugar, 1 Tsp cinnamon, 1/4 Tsp nutmeg and try with raisins

*For a nice Topping, when you brush on the Egg white, add on:*

Sesame seeds, poppy seeds, caraway seeds or shredded cheeses.


----------



## xenabyte (Jul 16, 2004)

Ok, now that I've probably scared you with those monster long recipes....here is a quickie breakfast bread (or soup side)

*WHOLE WHEAT SCONES*

1/3 cup butter or coconut oil or similar 'shortening' substitute
1 3/4 cups whole wheat flour (preferable fresh ground) and sifted for large chunks that didn't grind fine. You can save any 'wheat germ' flakes' to make additions to shakes or yogurt topping or leave them in, for a grainier texture.

3 TBS Rapadura or other succanant type sugar
2 1/2 Tsp Baking Powder
1/4 Tsp Sea Salt
1 egg, beaten
1/2 cup chopped dried fruit, raisins, or white or dark chocolate pieces
4-6 TBS Buttermilk or Kefir or thickened yogurt

Preheat oven to 400 Deg F

Mix your sugar, baking powder, and salt into flour. Add in pieces of the butter and mix it into the flour mixture until you have fine 'crumbs' of flour coated butter.

Stir in the egg, buttermilk and any fruit or chips you are adding.

Turn the dough onto a lightly floured board and gently knead about 10 times, just to make sure the dough is well blended.

Roll the dough into about a 1/2 inch thickness, and in a circle.

Cut the dough into pie shaped pieces (should have 8 slices or 6 'big' ones if you are using them as a main meal/snack).

Place on a ungreased baking sheet or pizza stone and cook for 12-15 minutes.

Serve hot with butter or jam, depending on what you put in them.


----------



## xenabyte (Jul 16, 2004)

*Whole Wheat Biscuits*

Preheat your oven to 400 Deg F

Mix together until nice and crumbley (like making the scones):

2 1/2 cups whole wheat flour
2 Tsp Baking powder
1/4 cup Rapadura or other Succanant sugar. Brown sugar is nice too.
3/4 cups cold butter

Add in:

1 cup buttermilk, kefir, yogurt or reg. milk

Gently knead to blend (in bowl). Do not overmix, or they get tough. You can place small amount in bottom of a muffin tin, make 'drop' biscuits with a large spoon onto a greased cookie sheet. Or you can gently pat them out on a very lightly floured board and then cut circles and place on a greased cookie sheet.

Bake for about 20 minutes. Will make 8-16 biscuits, depending on the size you cut them into.

Best served hot and with butter and or jam.

If you put 1 tsp garlic powder and 1/2 cup shredded cheddar cheese in the dough, they are nicely savory and go well with soup/chili.


----------



## xenabyte (Jul 16, 2004)

*Whole Wheat Refrigerator Bran Batter*

This took some tweeking to get right..but it's a super time saver for wanting to whip up some healthy bran muffins (or pancakes/waffles even cookies!)

You can make up this 'mother' batter and leave it in the refrigerator for up to 5 weeks, due to the acidic nature of the added buttermilk.







Now that's convenience!

The batter is 'basic'. So when you want to make up some fresh muffins, etc, you can add in any of the special additions or leave plain, for quick, tasty treats.

*Basic Bran Batter*

_Mix:_
4 cups 100% Bran cereal (like All Bran). This can be wheat, rice, oat bran.
2 cups boiling water.

Set the above aside to cool. Then

_Cream:_
1 cup vegetable oil (I like rice bran or grapeseed oil)
2 1/2 cups honey or an organic sugar like Rapadura or succanant
4 eggs

_Add and then mix well:_

2 TBS Baking Soda
2 Tsp Sea Salt
4 Cups Buttermilk or nicely fermented Kefir
The cooled Bran and water mix
7 Cups fresh ground (if possible) whole wheat flour.

Store this 'mother' batter in a tightly sealed container in the refrigerator. Keep it refrigerated at all times.

Yields: 13 Cups Batter

You remove 3 cups of the batter at a time to make a 'batch' of muffins. This will make 12-16 muffins or about 24 cookies.

*Baking Times*

This can vary according to altitude and your oven, and the overall moistness of your batter (esp if you use any of the add ins...) But generally:

*Muffins: 375 - 400 Deg F for 20-25 minutes
Cookies: 375 Deg F for 10-15 minutes
Pancakes: medium to medium low heat
Waffles: regular waffle iron heat
Cakes: YES, cakes, 375 Deg F for 30-40 minutes*

Once you find a good 'muffin' time and temp, it should work for all the variations, regardless of add ins.

*The ADD INS; to 3 cups of the mother batter, add in:*

*Apple Cinnamon*
1 cup finely chopped apple
3 tsp cinnamon
1/2 tsp nutmeg and clove

*Banana Nut*
2 well mashed, ripe bananas
1 tsp vanilla extract
1 cup chopped nuts (pecans, walnuts, etc)

*Cherry*
1 cup fresh or well drained cherries. Toss with 1 TBS flour before adding to batter
1 Tbs cherry or vanilla extract

*Blueberry*
1 cup fresh or frozen or well drained canned blueberries. Add in just before baking so they don't fall to the bottom.
1 tsp cinnamon or vanilla extract

*Brown Sugar Sweetums*
This gives the basic batter some super rich 'umph'
1/2 cup additional Rapadura or brown sugar
6 Tsp melted butter
1 TBS vanilla extract

*Carrot Cake*
1/2 cup raw, finely grated carrot
1/4 cup honey, Rapadura or maple syrup
2 tsp ground cinnamon
2 TBS grated orange peel
1/2 to 1 cup raisins and or coconut
Top with cream cheese frosting

*Chocolate*
2 TBS baking cocoa
1/4 cup Rapadura or brown sugar
1/2 cup nuts or mini chocolate chips (optional)

*Coconut*
1/2 cup coconut
1 Tbs coconut extract

*Date Nut*
1 cup chopped dates
3/4 cups chopped nuts
1 Tsp Vanilla extract

*Gingerbread*
1 Tbs Cinnamon
1 Tsp each, ginger and ground cloves
1/2 cup molasses (if using black strap, use less. It's potent stuff).

*Honey Lemon*
1 TBS grated lemon peel
2 tsp lemon juice or 1 Tsp lemon extract
1/2 cup honey
Try topping with a lemon glaze.

*Jam Filled*
1-2 Tsp and jam flavor or preserves
Fill muffin tin 1/2 full. Drop 1-2 tsp preserves in center. Add more batter to fill tin 3/4 full.

*Oatmeal*
1 cup rolled (flaked) oats
2 tsp cinnamon
1 tsp nutmeg
Optional: Raisins and nuts, 1 cup of each

*Orange*
1 TBS grated orange peel
2 TBS orange juice
3/4 cup nuts optional

*Peanut Butter (or other Nut Butter)*
1 cup creamy or crunchy nut butter (peanut, almond, macadamia, etc)
1/2 cup brown sugar or Rapadura
1/2 cup finely chopped nuts to complement the nut butter

*Poppy Seed*
2 TBS poppy seeds with any of the below flavorings
1 TBS almond extract
1 Tbs Grated lemon peel and extract
1 Tbs Rum extract

*Pumpkin*
1 Cup canned pumpkin
1 Tbs cinnamon
1 tsp each of ground nutmeg, ginger and cloves
*
Tropical Fruit*
1/2 cup dried fruit bits (pineapple, banana, papaya, etc)
1/4 cup flaked coconut
1/2 cup chopped macadamia nuts
1-2 tsp grated lemon peel

*To Make COOKIES from the Bran Batter and with any of the ADD INS:*

Drop the dough by spoonful onto a greased cookie sheet and bake at 375 Deg F for 10-15 min.

To make a firmer cookie dough, to the 3 cups of batter, add in:
1 Cup additional flour or
1 1/2 cups flaked or rolled oats.

*For PANCAKES and WAFFLES with the Bran Batter:*

_To 1 1/2 cups basic bran batter, add:_
2 tsp baking powder

_For a buttermilk Waffle or pancake, add:_
1/2 cup buttermilk (or kefir)
1/2 cup flour
1 egg

*For a CAKE using the mother batter and sweet add ins:*

Use 6 cups of the basic bran batter for a 9 x 13 cake pan
3 cups batter for a 9" cake round or a 5x9 pan

Put batter (with any of the listed add ins) into a greased and floured pan.
Bake at 350 Deg F for 30-60 minutes until done. It varies depending on the add in you have used.

Test for Doneness when top of the cake springs back with lightly touched. Cool 10 minutes and remove from pan.

Sorry it's a long one, but it's super convenient to add in anything you have on hand (fresh fruit, flavorings, etc) once you have the mother batter made.









Heather (Xenabyte)


----------



## xenabyte (Jul 16, 2004)

Here is another variation on an 'all purpose' dough for making several things, dinner rolls, sweet rolls or even hamburger or hotdog buns. The finished roll texture is very light:

*Quick Roll Dough*

2 cups warm water
1/2 cup cooking oil (like coconut oil or olive or grapeseed oil)
1/3 cup honey
3 TBS yeast
1 Tsp Sea salt
2 eggs
6-7 cups whole wheat flour (enough to make a 'workable' dough)

Mix water, oil, honey and the yeast. Let it rest for 15 minutes. Add the rest of the ingredients and mix well.

Form the dough into desired shapes and let rise for about 25 minutes (more or less if your kitchen is very warm, mainly going for 'double in bulk').

Bake for 15 minutes at 400 Deg F. Makes about 2 dozen rolls.

*VARIATIONS:*

*Hamburger/Hot Dog Buns*

Roll dough into 1/2 inch thick slab. To shape: Cut with a round cutter (a wide mouth canning lid 'rim' works well). For a hot dog bun, take that piece and elongate it and fold in half. Let rise until puffy and then bake as suggested above.

*Orange Rolls*

Replace water with orange juice, add 3 TBS of dry, finely grated orange zest. To shape: Form 3 small balls and drop into each cup of a greased muffin tin. Let rise until double and bake as suggested. Glaze tops with an 'orange glaze'.

_*Orange Glaze:*_
1 1/2 cups powdered sugar
3 TBS orange juice
1 Tsp melted butter

Mix melted butter and sugar. Add in 'no pulp' orange juice. Mix until creamy. If it's too thick to 'drizzle', add in a few drops of hot water. Go slow and mix after each addition. Drizzle on rolls, doughnuts, coffee cakes, etc.

*Savory Cheese Rolls*

1 cup grated cheddar cheese
1/2 tsp celery seed
2 TBS soft butter
1 TBS dijon or yellow mustard
Bacon bits (optional)

Mix ingredients to make a spreadable mixture. Take roll dough and roll into a rectangle. Spread cheese filling over top of dough, then roll it up log style. Cut into 1/2 inch slices and place in greased muffin tins. Let rise until puffy and bake as suggested.

*Cinnamon Rolls*

Sprinkle equal parts mixed cinnamon and sugar (Rapadura, brown or succanant) onto rolled out and buttered dough. Can add raisins and nuts if desired. Roll up dough log style and cut into 1 inch slices. Place on greased baking dish or in muffin tins. Let rise and bake as suggested. Spread with Confectioners Icing or favorite icing.

_*Confectioners Icing:*_
1 1/2 cups powdered sugar
2 1/2 TBS boiling water
1 tsp butter
1/2 tsp vanilla extract

Put sugar in a small mixing bowl. Add pat of butter to the boiling water, and when the butter is melted, add to the powdered sugar. Beat until smooth. Add in vanilla extract. If frosting is still too thick, add in more hot water by the drop. Mix after each addition. Can use maple extract or almond for flavor variations.


----------



## Apwannabe (Feb 1, 2006)

Heather you are amazing.









I made your cookies yesterday they came out freat excpet I used carob chips, I had never tried them before but they are supposed to be all good for you so I bought them and all I can say is yuck. I don't like them at all. Next tiem Isticking with the good old semi sweets.









I'm making the Ezikiel (hope i spelled that right) bread tomorrow.


----------



## nini2033a (Apr 11, 2005)

OK, I second that!!! I love your recipes!!!







:


----------



## xenabyte (Jul 16, 2004)

Heh, that's too funny (sorry for a wasted batch of cookie dough!). I personally will second that I HATE the taste of carob. I've tried the powder, the chips and I will stick to the real thing, chocolate, thank you very much









The good news is, there is a new organic, raw chocolate ("Nature's First Law" I think produces it), and it has a LOT of healthy benefits. But again, then you need to mix it with an organic sugar and such to make it tasty enough to eat plain or in a cookie. I've chewed on a few 'raw cacoa chips' and they don't 'suck', but they are not as good as a piece of dark chocolate with some sugar in it.

If you have the time and inclination, Rapadura makes a dark chocolate bar (no or low dairy) that is sweetened with Rapadura sugar (organic, full mineral content sugar) and the bar can be 'chipped' into your cookie batters. It's nice and definitely tastes way better than Carob!!









There are some other organic, free trade chocolate companies that you can find candy bars for at the Health Food Stores, and even organic chocolate chips in the baking isle. They do cost a bit more, but again....no carob aftertatste!









Heather

P.S. Glad you are enjoying the recipes. I hadn't added any in a long time and wanted to include a few more favorites...


----------



## teacup (Nov 12, 2005)

subscribing. Thanks all.


----------



## xenabyte (Jul 16, 2004)

Posted this in a 'help with breadmaking thread, so going to post it here for ease in finding:

*Suggestions when baking with whole wheat/grains:*

Oil (butter) added to the dough helps keep bread soft and from drying out too fast.

Lecithin (the liquid kind, in a bottle) helps perserve it Sometimes called 'dough enhancer'. Can use about 1-3 TBS added to recipe.

Lemon juice or ascorbic acid will give whole wheat a lighter texture and will make the bread less crumbly (good for slicing for sandwiches).

Use high gluten (protein) content flour to help it rise (at least 15% is suggested). If you can't get a good 'commercial' type bread flour, then you can add Vital Wheat Gluten to a good flour (check flour isle at your local Health food or grocery store).

Be sure your yeast if fresh and active. Test it by taking 1 Tbs of your yeast and adding 1 Cup of warm water and 1/2 tsp of sugar or succanant. It should double in size within 10 minutes. Store your yeast in a closed package/jar in the freezer when not using. This will extend it's life.

Kneading on a marble, stone or formica counter top, rather than on a wood board will require less flour and result in a 'softer' dough.

Try kneading with vegetable oiled hands, rather than extra flour, to prevent your dough from getting too much and resulting in dryer, more crumbly bread.

Bag and freeze any extra loaves to preserve moisture, if not used that day or next. Then just thaw it and or toast slices to refreshen it.
*Basic Whole Wheat Bread - No Sponge method*

*Mix in a large bowl, or your mixer bowl, until the flour is wet:*
5 1/2 cup Hot water
1/3 cup sugar, Rapadura or honey*
5 Cup good quality whole wheat flour (prefer fresh ground, but hey...)
1/2 to 1 cup Wheat Gluten Flour

*Add and mix for 15 seconds (using mixer method):*3 TBS Yeast (I like SAF Instant Yeast. Comes in a big package and you can freeze the extra in a plastic or glass container with lid)

*Add and mix until just incorporated:*
2/3 cup oil (olive, melted coconut, grapeseed, etc)
3 TBS lemon juice (fresh preferred) or 50 mg ascorbic acid (Vit C. Powder)
1 TBS sea salt (I like Redmonds the best for flavor)
3 TBS Liquid Lecithin if you want longer lasting bread (optional)

_*Add any Seasonings you might want at this point (garlic, herbs, etc) and quickly work it into the dough with mixer or hands*_

Continue to adding more flour (may be 5-7 more cups) until the dough forms a ball and does not stick to the sides of bottom of the bowl. _Obviously this is if you are using a stand mixer, otherwise keep adding the flour until the dough is more managable and isn't too sticky and will hold it's shape for a few seconds before 'relaxing'. You will have to knead with the mixer for about 6 minutes and if doing it by hand, for about 10 minutes or about 300 times to help develop the gluten that will give it that 'stretch' factor to help rising._

With oiled hands, remove the dough from the bowl and form into 5 loaves (or 3 if using half recipe). Make a tight ball shaped loaf and place in the center of each greased pan.

You can place in the oven with the light on to help it rise, or set in a warm corner of your kitchen, until double in bulk. Remove pans from oven if you were using it to allow them to rise there, heat to 350 Deg F and bake for 30 minutes or until top and bottom crusts are golden brown. Cool on wire racks, out of the pan. Store in plastic bags on counter for 1-2 days or wrap in waxed paper, then store in tightly fitting plastic or other container in the freezer. Stale bread can be sliced and toasted (with or without butter) to help refresh it and is wonderful with jam or jelly.

* Regarding honey. If using this method, honey if fine to feed the yeasts. If using a longer soak, sponge method, I would avoid honey for the yeasts as it can inhibit it's growth. You can add some to your dough before rising, for flavoring, if you like, though.

Heather


----------



## lovelee (Sep 20, 2002)

Whenever I make the WW tortillas, they always seem to take a long time to cook, this week it took me 1 1/2 hours to cook one batch! I *love* them, but geesh! Also, mine got and stayed kind of hard even though I put them into a towel right after I cooked them, do you have any idea why??
Thanks!!


----------



## xenabyte (Jul 16, 2004)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *lovelee*
Whenever I make the WW tortillas, they always seem to take a long time to cook, this week it took me 1 1/2 hours to cook one batch! I *love* them, but geesh! Also, mine got and stayed kind of hard even though I put them into a towel right after I cooked them, do you have any idea why??
Thanks!!

Well, I'm thinking maybe you are cooking them a bit too long (esp if it takes you 1 1/2 hours to make a 'reg' batch. You only need little golden spots on a side before you flip to the other side. The whole wheat ones (compared to all purpose flour ones) will not puff up much, are already darker in color and it's harder to tell when they are done, 'just right'. I would check for little golden spots, flip and then do same and remove to a towel lined plate/pot. Then cover it immediately again.

If you have your burner set to a medium heat, I'm guessing it should take about 3 minutes per side, give or take a few minutes if it's early in the cooking or late, when the burner/pan gets hotter.

Other than the timing, it could be the flour or the amount of water you add, esp with a whole wheat flour...it can absorb more water. Try adding just a bit more water and letting the dough 'sit' with a towel over the top to make sure it's hydrated (maybe 10 minutes). Then if it's still too sticky, you can just mix in a bit more flour when you roll them out, or oil your hands well.

Keep stacking them and keep them covered. Seriously, there should be enough moisture content still in them to 'steam' them all by the time you are done. Then I flip the stack over and start eating from the bottom ones..as they are the softest.

I'm rolling the next one out as I've got one cooking in the pan. I would say from the time the first one hits the pan, to the last one, for a reg. batch, it takes me about 30 to 35 minutes.

If you are not totally against the idea and have some organic all purpose flour, try a batch with that. They are usually softer and very yummy. That's a good 'starter' to learn the timing and such. Using whole wheat can be tricky to get them 'just right'.







Also try a lower setting on the burner (low to medium) with the whole wheat, as maybe it's cooking them too fast, as the whole wheat has more volitile compounds in it.

I hope you get them 'just right'. We made torts two nights ago and mmmmmm.....it's the first meal I've had since my morning sickness has gone away and I friggin loved every minute of it!

Heather


----------



## Vanessa (Feb 26, 2005)

I'm bumping this one up since I just spent forever looking for it. LOL!


----------



## Warda_Rose (Mar 1, 2006)

Xenabyte: is this a cookbook? If not, it should be!!


----------



## xenabyte (Jul 16, 2004)

Not yet







I am working on it, besides chasing down a 4 and 2 year old, growing baby number three just in time for Thanksgiving dinner, and sewing cloth diapers and a handful of other projects (not to mention brewing Kombucha/Kefir and fermented veggies....)

I have alot of it typed into a nice format, but wanted to add several things not here on the site.

Thanks for the support!


----------



## goatlady (Apr 25, 2004)

YEAH!!! Congratulations, Heather!!!!! I'm so excited for you! I'm having my third too, due sometime in Sept./October!


----------



## xenabyte (Jul 16, 2004)

Goatlady,

Yea and congratulations for you too! I'm literally due on Thanksgiving Day, and doing a homebirth, so things could get interesting, as I've invited family to be here for dinner and maybe a home birthing...we'll see who's brave enough to show up.







haha

/hugs to you!


----------



## calla lily (Nov 23, 2002)

Thanks Heather for all these great recipes and tips. I have a couple questions about your basic dough recipes. It seems like the basic sourdough and basic bread dough are almost the same. The sourdough uses sugar in the starter and the basic dough doesn't and also uses less flour than the sourdough. So do they taste almost the same? Which one do your prefer? Also do you think it would work to replace all or part of the water in the starter with yogurt?


----------



## xenabyte (Jul 16, 2004)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *calla lily*
Thanks Heather for all these great recipes and tips. I have a couple questions about your basic dough recipes. It seems like the basic sourdough and basic bread dough are almost the same. The sourdough uses sugar in the starter and the basic dough doesn't and also uses less flour than the sourdough. So do they taste almost the same? Which one do your prefer? Also do you think it would work to replace all or part of the water in the starter with yogurt?

Most welcome.









They are almost the same. I was just trying to show that you can make a very yummy and edible dough with minor tweeks to fit your needs. I change it up alot when making my breads, for experimental and flavor variations to fit my mood.

I use kefir (basically yogurt) for my starter all the time, so that will definitely work. It adds another dimension of flavor and a more tangy 'bite' to the bread. I still use some yeast, as that makes sure you will have a bread that will rise, but there are sourdough techniques (or NT techniques) that allow you to use only a 'sour' start, including kefir or good quality yogurt, and omit the yeast. You might get a denser bread, but it'll be edible. If you let it sit long enough, you will be capturing 'wild' yeasts that will help it rise as well.

I do the yeast addition for 'insurance' that it will rise and since you will get yeast in your bread one way or another (if you 'sour' it or 'soak' it long enough) it just helps make the process go a bit faster.


----------



## skybluepink02 (Nov 9, 2005)

I just wanted to bump this because I'm referring to it all the time and it's some wonderful recipes. :bump


----------



## Hazel (Nov 20, 2001)

bumping up


----------



## xenabyte (Jul 16, 2004)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Apwannabe*
Heather you are amazing.









I made your cookies yesterday they came out freat excpet I used carob chips, I had never tried them before but they are supposed to be all good for you so I bought them and all I can say is yuck. I don't like them at all. Next tiem Isticking with the good old semi sweets.









I'm making the Ezikiel (hope i spelled that right) bread tomorrow.


How did your Ezekiel bread turn out?


----------



## xenabyte (Jul 16, 2004)

bump for bread questions


----------



## anonymous4_20 (Nov 3, 2005)

:

I just recently started making my own bread, and am clueless about whole grain flours. I hope to find some answers here, so I'm subbing.


----------



## lovelee (Sep 20, 2002)

Heather,
Question for ya!

My bread has not been doing well lately. My yeast I buy in bulk, but I store it in the freezer/fridge and I'm wondering if that has made it bad? That's how I thought you were suppose to store it. I use to "blend" my wheat in the food processor after soaking and then add more flour, but lately I've been using store bought flour, so I wonder if that's it. It just hasn't been rising well at all, even if I use extra gluten... Any ideas?

It seems to rise *ok* the first time, but not the second time...


----------



## Jenn_M (Jun 8, 2004)

I love, love, love this thread!!!!









Whenever that cookbook comes out it will be on my to-buy list for sure!! You rock!


----------



## xenabyte (Jul 16, 2004)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *lovelee*
Heather,
Question for ya!

My bread has not been doing well lately. My yeast I buy in bulk, but I store it in the freezer/fridge and I'm wondering if that has made it bad? That's how I thought you were suppose to store it. I use to "blend" my wheat in the food processor after soaking and then add more flour, but lately I've been using store bought flour, so I wonder if that's it. It just hasn't been rising well at all, even if I use extra gluten... Any ideas?

It seems to rise *ok* the first time, but not the second time...

I keep my yeast in the freezer, and only thaw out the amount I'm using for that batch of bread. I've kept it for years this way, with no noticable effect on the bread. But you never know! If it's just refrigerated, they usually put a 6mo/1 yr shelf life on it.

It could be the store bought flour, as I notice my 'fresh' ground or soaked and ground berries into flour/dough always does wonderful. It's hard to tell how long it's been sitting on the shelf at the stores and what the exact protein content and such is from store bought. I'd definitely try switching brands if possible, if you absolutely have to use pre-ground stuff. I'm more worried about how long it's been sitting there, ground, and the oils going rancid!









You could try adding a few tsp of lemon juice to help the wheat, if the gluten alone isn't helping. Actually if even the gluten isn't helping, then I'd definitely do a yeast 'proof test' and change my flour!









Let me know how it goes!


----------



## lovelee (Sep 20, 2002)

How do you "proof test" your yeast?

I guess I'll be putting it back in the freezer!


----------



## xenabyte (Jul 16, 2004)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *xenabyte*
'help with breadmaking

*Suggestions when baking with whole wheat/grains:*


[SNIP]
Be sure your yeast if fresh and active. Test it by taking 1 Tbs of your yeast and adding 1 Cup of warm water and 1/2 tsp of sugar or succanant. It should double in size within 10 minutes. Store your yeast in a closed package/jar in the freezer when not using. This will extend it's life.

Heather






On page seven I had a list of things to help with using whole wheat. This is a fairly good indicator for testing yeast 'freshness'.

If the yeast seems fine, and it might be the flour, try 'souring' the bread overnight by using one of my 'sourdough' recipes. I usually only let it rise once and then bake. It's light, fluffy and definitely yummy!









For more 'sandwich loaf' type breads, the longer rise, punch down, rise routine is usually called for, but heck, I rarely have time for that kind of baking









If that yeast test works, then try a different flour.

Also, when I buy a large foil packet of SAF yeast, I remove it and put it in a glass jar with a plastic screw on lid. Then it comes off easily and I can measure out what I need, and the remaining yeast never thaws out again. Just let the amount you removed from the frozen stuff sit in the warm ingredients or your proof water for a few minutes extra.


----------



## saratc (May 13, 2006)

DH has been hankering for pizza and I made the pizza dough from the first post on this thread using 100% whole wheat. Very easy and satisfying to make, kind of just threw the ingredients together and had fun with it. I also added 1/2 a jar of whey into the starter (I've got whey coming out of my ears) and my starter was very happy and active. I ended up with 5 baseballs of dough that I stuck into the fridge for a day. Today I pulled it out a bit before lunchtime and had fresh pizza for lunch with minimal effort. It was really good, and it was a hit with DH!







The crust was fluffy and wasn't extra dense like whole wheat normally tends to be.


----------



## xenabyte (Jul 16, 2004)

Yeah Sarah! My Dh and the boys LOVE it when they get 'quickie' momma pizzas for lunch/dinner....they feel 'spoiled'.









I love hearing when someone makes it and has a success with it. You can do so many things with that dough. It's made 'quickie' buns for 'burger' type foods (we LOVE black bean burgers) and rolls and calzones.

If you ever boil potatoes, SAVE that water and add it to the 'sponge' in place of regular water. You will be amazed by the super fluffy results and taste.


----------



## anonymous4_20 (Nov 3, 2005)

I just made your all-purpose bread, and it turned out wonderfully! I'm new to baking bread, but I've been making sweet dough kuchens and rolls for a few years now. My first few bread attempts were disasters. I read this thread, ran out and bought new yeast, white whole wheat flour, and vital wheat gluten. I suppose it could be those things that helped, but I'm convinced it was your recipe. It just makes a lot more sense to me than the other ones I've tried. People put so much stuff in their bread recipies! This one is nice and basic. It's very similar to the sweet dough I've been making. My grandmother used it for all her kuchens and rolls. I've been looking for a regular dough recipe as versitile as hers, and now I've found it! I'm going to use the other half of the recipe for calzones.

One quick question: could I add a bit of honey to the recipe for a sweeter bread, or will that ruin it?


----------



## lovelee (Sep 20, 2002)

Ok, this is a strange question, but can I "save" the potato water in the fridge and use it later? Should I heat it back up? I'm not always ready to start a loaf of bread when I get done boiling potatoes, lol!


----------



## Silvercrest79 (Jan 20, 2004)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *lovelee*
Ok, this is a strange question, but can I "save" the potato water in the fridge and use it later? Should I heat it back up? I'm not always ready to start a loaf of bread when I get done boiling potatoes, lol!

















:







:


----------



## xenabyte (Jul 16, 2004)

Sorry, been sewing diapers all day...here are the answers to last two questions:

Yes, you can add honey (after you've done the sponge). Honey might affect the yeast if you add it too soon, but definitely can add it for 'flavor' and sweetness! (It's especially good after it's baked with gobs of fresh butter! The combination of butter and honey will actually start to 'predigest' the bread and make it even more digestable!)









I have saved my potato water for a few days in the refrigerator, when I knew I'd be making up a batch of dough. After that, it might start 'growing' stuff, even refrigerated...so seal it well. I've never frozen it, but that might be an idea.

I'd go ahead and add it cold to the 'sponge' as it will warm up to room temp while it ferments. I definitely always let it cool before I add in yeast, if you have just made fresh stuff! It is so amazing. If you like this 'all purpose' recipe now, wait util you've had it with potato water!









Thanks again for the compliments. I have been making this bread since I was a little girl (A LONG time ago) and it never fails!


----------



## xenabyte (Jul 16, 2004)

I finally found a permant solution to posting pictures as my server has a special 'webphoto' place that's free...so here are two picture 'tutorials' for my 'all purpose sourdough' and my 'sprouted wheat tortillas' in picture form. I'll be putting these links on the recipe also, but here they are if you wanted to peek.....warning, the bread pics, with calzones included, might make you hungry!!









Sourdough or Refrigerator dough Bread link:
http://weblife.earthlink.net/photo/P...hcyiy::LO:a6g3

Sprouted Tortilla link:
http://weblife.earthlink.net/photo/P...wybmk::LO:a6g3

Please let me know what you think. I did this late last night and added a few captions....they are meant to work in conjunction with the written instructions on the page with the recipes....


----------



## Jenn_M (Jun 8, 2004)

Wow, Heather! That looks great! Thanks for all the time you take to write/demonstrate all these recipes!


----------



## Pinky Tuscadero (Jul 5, 2003)

I made the pizza dough today. It was great and super easy. Does anyone have any ideas for a breakfast pizza using this dough? Maybe something with fruit?


----------



## xenabyte (Jul 16, 2004)

I've spread refried beans on the dough, then a layer of 'slightly cooked' scrambled eggs, shredded cheddar and some left over green chili and baked for the typical 9-10 minutes *using a hot pizza stone* in a 450 deg F oven. Turned out GREAT, like huevos rancheros pizza. I've done just 'soft set' scrambled eggs and shredded cheddar too, with chopped ham/bacon and then baked it on the 'fast cook' as above.

I've used softened, spread cream cheese for the 'base' and topped with pinapple and ham...you might skip the ham and try pinapple and maybe kiwi slices or something that can take the heat.

I've seen 'dessert' pizza where they use sweetened cream cheese, strawberries, kiwis and pinapple, then drizzle it with chocolate sauce hot from the oven. Not tried this...as the crust usually is made from brownie dough...

I've used bar b q pork on a 'lightly sauced' pizza with cheddar. That's good...not really for breakfast, but hey, I made pizza last night and we ate the left overs for breakfast. I had tomatoe slices and cheddar on it...was GREAT.









Happy Experimenting!

I should have taken pics last night of the pizzas, but my battery is going out on my camera!


----------



## midwestmom (Feb 5, 2005)

Heather-I made the pizza dough starter yesterday and this am it still looks kinda flat. What is it supposed to look like when ready for next step? I just want to make sure my yeast was working before I proceed. TIA


----------



## xenabyte (Jul 16, 2004)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *midwestmom*
Heather-I made the pizza dough starter yesterday and this am it still looks kinda flat. What is it supposed to look like when ready for next step? I just want to make sure my yeast was working before I proceed. TIA


Look at the pictures I posted yet? They are a few posts up, and also in the pages with recipes. The first two pics are of the 'sponge' starter after it's rested about 6 hours....it gets even more bubbly and sometimes forms a 'liquidy' film if you go the full overnight, depending on how warm your kitchen is.

That should give you a good idea...it just needs to be a bit 'bubbly' and soft 'spongy' looking. If it's not much different than when you put it together (water, flour, yeast) then I'd be suspicious of the yeast or something having killed them off during the night (too hot, chlorine in tap water, or they were 'iffy' already).

If you are not sure, do the yeast test I mentioned. If you want, add in a TBS of sugar to the sponge, and cover it lightly, and sit the bowl in the oven with only the light on (or just the pilot light if it's gas). In about 1 hour it should be bubbly and look spongy if the yeast are good and alive.

Keep me updated on how it goes!


----------



## midwestmom (Feb 5, 2005)

ok, thanks. Just wanted to make sure. I think I am ok. I will let you know how it goes. I really appreciate this post!


----------



## bereanmama (Aug 2, 2005)

Okay, newbie here. I just got my grain mill on Friday and have made four loaves since then, none of which have risen well. My yeast seems fresh (although expired; it proofs GREAT though) and the first rise definitely does the trick... however when I get the dough in the pans to rise, the dough barely reaches the top of the pan. WHY?? I'm so sad because I need good sandwich bread for DH and I'm so excited about this mill and making our own bread and whatnot... and my bread doesn't rise
















Any tips? I read somewhere that I may not be kneading the bread long enough. That thought crossed my mind, but I'm not sure...


----------



## Pinky Tuscadero (Jul 5, 2003)

I made breakfast pizza today. Actually, the kids made theirs and I made mine. We each had a small circle of the refrigerator pizza dough which we topped with a cheesecake type mix of cream cheese, egg, honey, banana and vanilla. After it baked we topped our individual pizzas with honey, mango, pineapple, pluot (apricot/plum hybrid), apple and banana. The kids loved them! YUM!


----------



## xenabyte (Jul 16, 2004)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *bereanmama*
Okay, newbie here. I just got my grain mill on Friday and have made four loaves since then, none of which have risen well. My yeast seems fresh (although expired; it proofs GREAT though) and the first rise definitely does the trick... however when I get the dough in the pans to rise, the dough barely reaches the top of the pan. WHY?? I'm so sad because I need good sandwich bread for DH and I'm so excited about this mill and making our own bread and whatnot... and my bread doesn't rise
















Any tips? I read somewhere that I may not be kneading the bread long enough. That thought crossed my mind, but I'm not sure...

which recipe are you using?

Kneading develops the gluten which helps trap the gasses for the second rising. so more kneading could be called for depending on the recipe/technique you are using.

I really like making 'one rise' bread and slicing it wider, and then down the middle (like splitting open a biscuit), and then putting the filling in the bread and making it more italian hoagie style....so does Dh. It's very tasty stuff!

I have a 'basic wheat bread, no sponge style' recipe a few pages back that might help for making typical 'loaf style' bread.

Also, what grain did you get, spring, winter, white or red wheat and what company is it from. Do you know the protein content?


----------



## xenabyte (Jul 16, 2004)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Pinky Tuscadero*
I made breakfast pizza today. Actually, the kids made theirs and I made mine. We each had a small circle of the refrigerator pizza dough which we topped with a cheesecake type mix of cream cheese, egg, honey, banana and vanilla. After it baked we topped our individual pizzas with honey, mango, pineapple, pluot (apricot/plum hybrid), apple and banana. The kids loved them! YUM!

OMG, I love pluots...and those sound DELICIOUS!!!







Will have to try that combo, as all the fruits you used are some of my favorites!


----------



## bereanmama (Aug 2, 2005)

Quote:

which recipe are you using?

Kneading develops the gluten which helps trap the gasses for the second rising. so more kneading could be called for depending on the recipe/technique you are using.

I really like making 'one rise' bread and slicing it wider, and then down the middle (like splitting open a biscuit), and then putting the filling in the bread and making it more italian hoagie style....so does Dh. It's very tasty stuff!

I have a 'basic wheat bread, no sponge style' recipe a few pages back that might help for making typical 'loaf style' bread.

Also, what grain did you get, spring, winter, white or red wheat and what company is it from. Do you know the protein content?
Well, perhaps I didn't knead long enough after the first rise. I sure would love to do just one rise though. Save on time... I'll try your recipe either tonight or tomorrow. I'll probably do some Ezekiel bread tonight...

I use Hard Red Wheat that I buy in bulk from my local Henry's (Wild Oats) market. I don't know the protein content though.

I'll let you know how it goes. Thanks for your help


----------



## xenabyte (Jul 16, 2004)

OK, here is a 'variation' on my 'Sin Cookies'...I think you'll like. You do need Chia Seeds for it though!

*Heather's Chocolate Chip 'Sin Cookies' with Chia Seed Gel*

*2 1/2 cups Organic whole wheat flour or organic all purpose flour
1 1/2 cups Organic Whole Sugar (ie, Rapadura)
3 tsp organic vanilla extract
1 cup (2 sticks) Organic butter or virgin or expeller pressed coconut oil
1 teaspoon sea salt
1 teaspoon Baking Soda
2 large eggs (free range if possible)
2 cups (12 oz bag) Mini 'semi sweet' Chocolate Chips or organic brand you like

Optional: 1/3 cup Chia Seed Gel* (pre made and allowed to absorb water over night)*

Preheat oven to 375 degrees F

Soften butter (or coconut oil to room temp), add Rapadura sugar and mix with spoon/beater until it's incorporated as best as you can get it (it won't be smooth like with white sugar). I then add the vanilla extract, salt and stir gently at first, to let it soak in. I keep 'beating' it with my mixing spoon/beater until it gets smooth (the extract breaks down the sugar and it mixes better at this point.)

Then add eggs and keep mixing until it's smooth again. At this point, I add in the Chia Seed Gel if using. Mix to incorporate and then add in the baking soda and slowly add in flour a 1/2 cup full at a time. Mix until incorporated and after each flour addition. I then add in the chocolate chips and stir to coat them.

Drop by heaping teaspoon full sized bits on an ungreased cookie sheet (bake pan), leaving an inch or so in between each cookie.
Bake at 375 for 9-10 minutes. (slightly less if you want a really chewy cookie and slightly longer for 'crisp' cookies. I try to get these off the pan asap, onto a cooling rack. They will be very soft, but set up almost 'perfectly' in a few minutes.

I layer a large tupperware container with some paper towels. I lay a flat layer of cookies, once cooled. Then another layer of paper towels, and then another layer of cookies and repeat until all are stacked this way. I close the container and unless the kid finds it, they will last over a week (at room temp) and still be soft and yummy!

**Chia Seed Gel:* Mix 1/3 cup chia seeds in 2 cups water. Whisk as you are mixing the two. Let sit a minute or two, then whisk again. Once they seeds start looking 'hydrated', you can put a lid on the jar and refrigerate over night. This will make up extra gel than you need for the above recipe, but you should be eating a spoonful daily anyway...









Ch*ia Nutritional Profile:*
Chia seeds are easily digested and the Omega 3/6 oils are absorbed whether they are ground or not, unlike flax seeds. They are an awesome 'super food'.

*Chia Seed Nutritional Profile:*

*Vitamins A, B**, C and E
Calcium, Boron, Iron, Magnesium, Niacin, Phosphorus, Potassium
All Essential Amino Acids - It's a Complete Protein source
Vegan source of Omega 3 and 6 in perfect ratio (no worry of fish contaminated with mercury)
Loaded with Antioxidants that keep the seeds fresh for up to 5 years at room temp.
Protein content: 20-25% (that's twice any grain)*

_*Note on Vitamin B** content:*_
Two ounces (about 1/3 cup) contains
2% B-2 (riboflavin)
13% niacin
29% Thiamin (a sparkplug for metabolizing carbohydrates and for energy)
Trace amounts of all the other B vitamins

3.5 ounces of chia (100 grams) compared to 100 grams of milk, has over 5 times the calcium, at 600 grams calcium in the chia, compared to 120 grams in the milk. Plus, the trace mineral boron helps it be super absorbed!


----------



## lovelee (Sep 20, 2002)

Where can you get chia seeds, I've never heard of them, unless they are the same as:








Cha, cha, cha CHIA!!


----------



## xenabyte (Jul 16, 2004)

Hehe, yes, same seeds, but you want food grade, not the 'chia pet' kind that are probably treated with something...









You can order them online (I know that the 'Grain and Salt Society' has them all the time now) or try your local health food store.

I buy them in bulk to save $$ in the long run. They really rock! I just LOVE LOVE LOVE them as they really have helped with this pregnancy (Nausea, leg cramps, heartburn) and are totally good for you too (baby and mom).









You can google 'chia seeds' and will probably get alot of companies carrying them now. I know my local health food store sells them in little packages, the price per pound is alot, but you only need about 1/3 cup to start making the gel, and it'll last you weeks in the refrigerator if you using just a TBS a day of the gel for health reasons, and the occasional 'cookie' baking...bread baking...etc.

*Here are some links:*

For a small quantity (a pound or two) this site is good, plus it has a lot of Nourishing Traditions and culturing type stuff:
http://www.celticseasalt.com/Chia_Seeds_C84.cfm

These sites has good bulk prices if buying in large quantities:
http://www.a-tlc.net/chia.html

http://www.chiaseedandoil.com/chiaca...c9df85fa8ec613


----------



## saratc (May 13, 2006)

There are also several retailers on eBay carrying chia seeds, which is where I got mine. Usually, they will only list 1lb per listing but you can send them a message and get them to list more since they will usually combine shipping charges. Make sure you look at the store listings at the bottom in addition to the auctions.


----------



## crunchy_mama (Oct 11, 2004)

I just had to post to say we tried the pizza dough recipe and it was heavenly! Dh actually requested the next day, so the dough only lasted 2 days. That is by the best dough recipe I have tried. It was right up there with our favorite thin crust pizza and really was easy and especially quick to do once the dough balls were done.


----------



## midwestmom (Feb 5, 2005)

bumping up for me......


----------



## aspiringmidwife (Nov 28, 2007)

subscribing


----------



## aspiringmidwife (Nov 28, 2007)

subbing


----------



## WuWei (Oct 16, 2005)

Thank you!







:

Pat


----------

